# Aiutatemi a perdonare



## Examor74 (27 Maggio 2011)

Ciao, la mia storia è come quella di tanti. 
Nenache io avrei mai immaginato di scrivere in un forum del genere e che mai sarei stato tradito da mia moglie, ed invece eccomi qui. 
Brevemente la storia è questa: 
4 mesi fa io e mia moglie scopriamo di non poter avere figli per caua mia e comincia un periodo di dottori, crisi, delusione. 
Poco dopo mia moglie è fredda, distante, e si getta nel lavoro a capofitto. 
Una settimana fa ho scoperto che per un paio di mesi ha avuto un relazione non platonica con un suo cliente. 
Le ho detto che l'avevo scoperto e lei mi ha detto che era finita già da tempo e che aveva chiuso ogni rapporto. 
Ora io sono veramente devastato da questa cosa. Ne abbiamo parlato a fondo (anch'io dicevo che se fossi mai stato tradito avrei lasciato mia moglie su due piedi, ma non è così...) e ho chiesto a lei farmi capire il motivo. Noi stiamo insieme da 15 anni e fino a questa situazione eravamo quella a cui tutti guardano come la coppia perfetta. Lei è stata, è e sarà l'unica donna della mia vita e non riesco a concepire di lasciarla, ma ogni giorno ogni momento sono lì a pensare a quell oche è successo e non riesco a dimenticare. 
Lei da un paio di mesi era tornata totalmente come prima e quindi le credo quando mi dice che la storia è già finita, ma non riesco a capire perché sia cominciata. Temo che sia stato un suo modo inconscio per "punirmi, ma ora non riesco a capire se mi ama ancora o se è l'inizio della fine. Non riesco neanche più a fare l'amore con lei perché temo il confronto, temo che lei possa pensare a lui...
Inoltre questa persona che io conosco, è quanto c'è di più distante da noi e dal nostro modo di intendere la vita. 
Vorrei anche un consiglio se confrontarmi con questa persona direttamente o meno. Inizialmente avevo pensato anche di farlo a pezzi, ma questo no ncambiarebbe nulla. 
Insomma mi sto macerando l'anima come un pazzo perché io l'amo ancora e non riesco a pensare alla mia vita senza di lei. 
Aiuto.


----------



## elena (27 Maggio 2011)

E' stato un periodo di crisi ma non è ancora passato. O almeno non per te.
Se c'è qualcuno con cui dovresti confrontarti quella è lei, non altri. 
Una maternità cercata e non trovata può mettere a dura prova l'equilibrio affettivo di una donna e la vita di coppia. Conosco donne che si sono sposate con il solo scopo di diventare madri ed altre che sono andate quasi fuori di testa per non essere riuscite ad esserlo.
Dovete essere forti entrambi. 
Capisco il tuo smarrimento.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Ciao, la mia storia è come quella di tanti.
> Nenache io avrei mai immaginato di scrivere in un forum del genere e che mai sarei stato tradito da mia moglie, ed invece eccomi qui.
> Brevemente la storia è questa:
> 4 mesi fa io e mia moglie scopriamo di non poter avere figli per caua mia e comincia un periodo di dottori, crisi, delusione.
> ...


Tu hai bisogno di Alce.
Mi dispiace molto che tu conosca questa persona, e che purtroppo abbia potuto dare un volto al terzo.
La paura del confronto nasce forse, dal dirsi cosa aveva sto qua che io non ho?
Ma lei come si è giustificata?
No non confrontarti con questa persona, dai su, dignità e orgoglio. Non farti umiliare a sto modo.
Non riesci a pensare una vita senza di lei, perchè hai avuto solo lei, NON perchè lei sia la miglior donna del mondo.
Il dato positivo è questa storia è finita no?


----------



## Examor74 (28 Maggio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E' stato un periodo di crisi ma non è ancora passato. O almeno non per te.
> Se c'è qualcuno con cui dovresti confrontarti quella è lei, non altri.
> Una maternità cercata e non trovata può mettere a dura prova l'equilibrio affettivo di una donna e la vita di coppia. Conosco donne che si sono sposate con il solo scopo di diventare madri ed altre che sono andate quasi fuori di testa per non essere riuscite ad esserlo.
> Dovete essere forti entrambi.
> Capisco il tuo smarrimento.


 
Grazie Elena. 
Lo so e lo capisco, ma la cosa che mi fa più male è che lei abbia cercato una relazione. Per assurdo se mi avesse tradito una sola sera sarebbe più facile perdonarla, ma l'idea che sia durata un paio di mesi seppur con incontri sporadici mi fa impazzire. 
Penso sempre a cosa io non sono riuscito a darle in quel periodo, ma lei sostiene che avesse solo bisogno di parlare e che il rsto sia stata una casualità... bene, ma vai a parlare con una tua amica, o almeno smetti dopo la prima volta rendendoti conto dell'erroe. 
L'latra cosa che mi rende folle è che lei l'abbia lasciato, ma sostiene che non ci sia stata una causa scatenante, ma che si sia solo resa conto che non era giusto e che mi amava ancora. 
Conoscendo mia moglie sono convinto che lei possa farlo, ma non capiscoi lui come abbia fatto ad accettarlo e, se è vero, come faccia a non sentirla e non chiamarla più. 
L'idea che si sentano anche solo per lavoro mi fa impazzire. 
Ci deve essere un motivo, una causa per cui hai una relazione di due mesi e poi la interrrompi. 
Io e mia moglie in questa settimana abbiamo parlato molto, ma ogni volta che lei è fuori per lavoro io sto male come un came, mi sembra di avere un pallone nello stomaco. 
Oggi dopo aver scritto qui mi sento già molto meglio, ma non riesco più a fidarmi di lei e cosa ancora più assurda non riesco a credere che quello che mi ha detto sia vero. 
Penso sia normale, ma mia io e mia moglie non abbiamo mai avuto segreti l'uno per l'altra...
Grazie comunque per il tuo prezioso consiglio.


----------



## Examor74 (28 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu hai bisogno di Alce.*???*
> Mi dispiace molto che tu conosca questa persona, e che purtroppo abbia potuto dare un volto al terzo.
> La paura del confronto nasce forse, dal dirsi cosa aveva sto qua che io non ho?
> Ma lei come si è giustificata?
> ...


hai ragione, la cosa che mi ferisce di più è sapere chi è ed immaginare le sue mani sul suo corpo... 
hai centrato anche a pieno la domanda che io pongo e dato per assodato che qualcosa avesse, mi chiedo se io riuscirò mai a darlo a mia moglie o se lei vivrà perennemente nel rimpianto...
hai ragione anche sul fatto della dignità. 
La chiave migliore per uscirne è deginità, orgoglio ed amor proprio.

in ultimo devo solo darti torto su una cosa: non è che non abbia avuto altre ragazze prima di lei, ma con loro era diverso, era uno scoprirsi, un divertirsi, ma solo per lei ho provato e provo quello che si dice Amore con la A. quindici anni fà l'ho vista per la prima volta ed ho capito che la mia vita sarebbe stata con lei. Non credere che non abbia avuto anche occasioni diverse di tradirla anche con avance molto serrate e scene da film, ma non mi interessava proprio nenanche prendere in considerazione la cosa. 
Ha volte temo persino di essere anormale. IO vedo le altre donne, ma gari le guidico anche esteticamente, ma sessulamente non mi attraggono nenache, perché non sono lei. 
Mia moglie oltre ad essre molto bella, ha tutto ciò di cui ho bisongo, era perfetta ed ora ho paura di non vederla più così. 

Grazie molte anche a te per i tuoi consigli. Ho scoperto che parlare con qualcuno che non ti conosce e non può avere pregiudizi su me e lei è la cosqa migliore. Grazie anche a chi ha pensato questo sito. 
Buon weekend a tutti


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> hai ragione, la cosa che mi ferisce di più è sapere chi è ed immaginare le sue mani sul suo corpo...
> hai centrato anche a pieno la domanda che io pongo e dato per assodato che qualcosa avesse, mi chiedo se io riuscirò mai a darlo a mia moglie o se lei vivrà perennemente nel rimpianto...
> hai ragione anche sul fatto della dignità.
> La chiave migliore per uscirne è deginità, orgoglio ed amor proprio.
> ...


tua moglie ha chiuso quella storia di sua spontanea volontà

complessivamente, quel che le dava l'altro non stava quindi alla pari con ciò che le dai tu

una cosa (forse l'unica) che lui le dava e che tu non puoi darle è la novità, l'impressione di rimettersi in gioco
che probabilmente rispondeva ad un'esigenza conseguente allo shock  del non poter avere figli vostri

se il tuo Amore per lei è quel che dici 
e dunque non è dipendenza emotiva o radicamento alla consuetudine
vale la pena di tentare la ricostruzione
e da quel che dici sembrerebbe quella anche l'intenzione di tua moglie

da quel che racconti sembra quasi che, a seguito di quella notizia, tua moglie si sia ritrovata nella vostra casa luminosa (la coppia) improvvisamente al buio e non se la sia sentita di cercare l'interruttore (parlare con te del suo dolore)
e ha pensato di scappare
è uscita
ma poi ha capito che non era ciò che voleva
ed è rientrata
ha aperto le finestre
ma forse ancora cerca l'interruttore
dovete trovarlo insieme

questa è l'immagine che mi ha suscitato il tuo racconto


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tua moglie ha chiuso quella storia di sua spontanea volontà
> 
> complessivamente, quel che le dava l'altro non stava quindi alla pari con ciò che le dai tu
> 
> ...


Concordo con te amoremio. Soprattutto in quanto alla descrizione della moglie.

In quanto a lui, per me questa è la prima volta in cui ritengo che la paura del confronto sia ben motivata, comprensibile quantomeno per via di quel dato oggettivo che giustifica in pieno reazioni soggettive e quindi poco biasimabili. Magari di poco peso inteso come problematica comune, ma un macigno sul morale di Examor dal quale dipende gran parte della ricostruzione della sua coppia in questo momento, con premesse che sembrano essere positive.

In questo è la moglie quella che potrebbe seriamente aiutarlo a scrollarsi di dosso il prima possibile il suo senso di inadeguatezza.


----------



## Examor74 (28 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Concordo con te amoremio. Soprattutto in quanto alla descrizione della moglie.
> 
> In quanto a lui, per me questa è la prima volta in cui ritengo che la paura del confronto sia ben motivata, comprensibile quantomeno per via di quel dato oggettivo che giustifica in pieno reazioni soggettive e quindi poco biasimabili. Magari di poco peso inteso come problematica comune, ma un macigno sul morale di Examor dal quale dipende gran parte della ricostruzione della sua coppia in questo momento, con premesse che sembrano essere positive.
> 
> In questo è la moglie quella che potrebbe seriamente aiutarlo a scrollarsi di dosso il prima possibile il suo senso di inadeguatezza.



Grazie Amoremio e Dottor Manhattan, 
farò tesoro delle vostre risposte. 
In realtà oggi, ad una settimana dalla mia scoperta, rispondendo ad una altro 3d ho capito una cosa fondamentale: 
la mia umiliazione e la mia offesa sono solo frutto del mio egoismo e sono ferite al mio amor proprio. 
La cosa findamentale è che lei sia tornata da me e abbia scelto me. 
L'amerò come ho sempre fatto e spero di riuscire ad uscire da questa situazione con la consapevolezza che questa esperienza orribile, può solo aver rafforzato la mia consapevolezza più grande: amo mia moglie e non la voglio perdere. 

buon weekend
L.


----------



## dottor manhattan (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amoremio e Dottor Manhattan,
> farò tesoro delle vostre risposte.
> In realtà oggi, ad una settimana dalla mia scoperta, rispondendo ad una altro 3d ho capito una cosa fondamentale:
> la mia umiliazione e la mia offesa sono solo frutto del mio egoismo e sono ferite al mio amor proprio.
> ...


Secondo me hai, nonostante tutto, le idee molto chiare.

E' lavorando su te stesso che ne uscirai. E poi, non sei egoista, anzi.
Le difficoltà che stai incontrando sono tutt'altro che biasimabili, neanche da parte tua.

Per quanto riguarda tua moglie, sarai tu stesso ad avere la percezione che lei sia pronta a ricostruire. E tu probabilmente potrai concederti il perdono, che, lo sottolineo, sarà più funzionale al tuo recupero che al suo.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amoremio e Dottor Manhattan,
> farò tesoro delle vostre risposte.
> In realtà oggi, ad *una settimana* dalla mia scoperta, rispondendo ad una altro 3d ho capito una cosa fondamentale:
> la mia umiliazione e la mia offesa sono solo frutto del mio egoismo e sono ferite al mio amor proprio.
> ...


una settimana

se ricordo come stavo io dopo una settimana (anche 2 mesi, in verità)
mi sembra che tu abbia le idee molto chiare

sii generoso con te stesso
è vero che il tradimento infligge ferite all'amor proprio
ma raffrontando questa lesione al dolore che ti provocherebbe vivere senza di lei, trovi il primo indicatore della strada che sceglierai di seguire
anche l'amor proprio ha la sua funzione nel percorso che stai facendo 

e anche l'egoismo, se non ci si fa governare da esso

lei, ora che sa che sai, che atteggiamento ha?


----------



## Examor74 (28 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> una settimana
> 
> se ricordo come stavo io dopo una settimana (anche 2 mesi, in verità)
> mi sembra che tu abbia le idee molto chiare
> ...


Lei in realtà era già da un po' che era tornata ad essere quella di prima. 
IO l'ho scoperto per puro cas oquando era già tutto finito, ma il tarlo lo avevo dentro. 
Lei si sente molto in colpa e mi ha detto che vuole che io mi prenda i miei spazi e che aspetterà che io possa trovare tutte le risposte ai miei quesiti. 
E' molto preoccupata, perché io in questa settimana praticamente non ho dormito per nulla, ma parliamo molto di noi e dei nostri progetti e di come affrontare la questione dei figli. 
Ci hanno prospettato una possibilità non semplice per entrambi, am tutti e due vogliamo aspettare che passi questo momento e lei mi ha chiesto che la mia scelta di provare sia consapevole e non volta a tentare di risolvere un problema ce c'è in me con "chiodo scaccia chiodo".
Io sono sicuro solo di volerla avere vicino e di amarla e il fatto di avere o non avere dei figli, anche se era uno dei nostri più grandi sogni averne tanti, non cambia nulla. 
IO stesso quando scoprimmo il mio problema le dissi che l'avrei capita se avese voluto lasciarmi e anzi le ho chiesto di farlo. 
Lei è giovane, bella e merita tutto dalla vita, anche ciò che io forse non potrò mai darle. 

Vorrei chiederti un consiglio, ma non in 3d. come posso fare?


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2011)

Non vale mai la pena perdonare una donna fedifraga che ti punisce per una colpa che non hai, mollala, la solitudine sarà come aria pura in confronto a quella camera a gas che avrai in questo matrimonio ormai distrutto. Ah, se dici di volerla perdonare ti elimini l'occasione dell'addebito, quindi agisci con legge per far sapere a tua moglie che prverai a perdonarla, ma se ti accorgessi di non riuscirci che l'addebito della separazione sarà suo. Almeno non ci sarà il danno e la beffa.


----------



## Daniele (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Lei è giovane, bella e merita tutto dalla vita, anche ciò che io forse non potrò mai darle.


Lei merita tutto dalla vita??? Con la stronzata che ha fatto? Ma che puttanata atroce è questa???


----------



## Amoremio (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Lei in realtà era già da un po' che era tornata ad essere quella di prima.
> IO l'ho scoperto per puro cas oquando era già tutto finito, ma il tarlo lo avevo dentro.
> Lei si sente molto in colpa e mi ha detto che vuole che io mi prenda i miei spazi e che aspetterà che io possa trovare tutte le risposte ai miei quesiti.
> E' molto preoccupata, perché io in questa settimana praticamente non ho dormito per nulla, ma parliamo molto di noi e dei nostri progetti e di come affrontare la questione dei figli.
> ...


penso tu debba aspettare prima di tentare strade per diventare genitori

le consapevolezze conseguenti a un tradimento subito arrivano ad ondate

capita un po' come quando una bomba ti spappola un braccio
(scusa l'esempio pulp)
il cervello nega la realtà e lo shock evita che il dolore ti devasti ancor di più

ricorda inoltre che, se la soluzione è quella delle varie tecniche di fecondazione in vitro, si tratta di processi che possono essere estenuanti sia psicologicamente che fisicamente (per il tipo di bombardamenti ormonali che si rendono di solito necessari
conosco più di una coppia che ne è uscita devastata
prendetevi un po' di tempo per ristabilirvi dalla bomba
tu e anche lei
riconquistare la consapevolezza di amare la persona che si è tradita, vedere il dolore provocato e immaginare cosa può esserci dietro ciò che si vede amplifica il conflitto con sè stessi

in seguito a comportamenti che non ho gradito, io limito le mie relazioni  al forum
da quando sono stati eliminati i messaggi privati questo implica che non sono contattabile 
ma ci sono zone del forum i cui contenuti non sono visibili a chi non è iscritto
oppure  puoi creare un gruppo ad inviti in cui aprire una o più conversazioni, così  quello che scrivi  può esser letto solo da chi decidi tu e questi ti possono rispondere


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Elena.
> Lo so e lo capisco, ma la cosa che mi fa più male è che lei abbia cercato una relazione. Per assurdo se mi avesse tradito una sola sera sarebbe più facile perdonarla, ma l'idea che sia durata un paio di mesi seppur con incontri sporadici mi fa impazzire.
> Penso sempre a cosa io non sono riuscito a darle in quel periodo, ma lei sostiene che avesse solo bisogno di parlare e che il rsto sia stata una casualità... bene, ma vai a parlare con una tua amica, o almeno smetti dopo la prima volta rendendoti conto dell'erroe.
> L'latra cosa che mi rende folle è che lei l'abbia lasciato, ma sostiene che non ci sia stata una causa scatenante, ma che si sia solo resa conto che non era giusto e che mi amava ancora.
> ...


Allora sii pratico no?
Dille che a causa di quello che ha fatto ora ogni volte che si vede con lui, tu stai male, e hai "paura" che facciano sesso. Starà a lei ( se ti ama) rassicurarti milioni di volte eh? 
Sempre ci sono segreti l'uno per l'altra...sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> hai ragione, la cosa che mi ferisce di più è sapere chi è ed immaginare le sue mani sul suo corpo...
> hai centrato anche a pieno la domanda che io pongo e dato per assodato che qualcosa avesse, mi chiedo se io riuscirò mai a darlo a mia moglie o se lei vivrà perennemente nel rimpianto...
> hai ragione anche sul fatto della dignità.
> La chiave migliore per uscirne è deginità, orgoglio ed amor proprio.
> ...


Allora dicevo Alce...perchè lui ha vissuto una storia simile alla tua, e mi pare che possa capirti sul serio. 
A volte penso ad Alce e sua moglie come a due bellissime e bravissime persone, travolte da eventi più grossi di loro.
Ehm...sai l'Amore con la A...è un pianeta...ehm...molto sconosciuto per me...
Ma sento che ci sto approdando ed è tutto nuovo per me...
Posso dirti che quella volta sposai una che era resistita con me più di sei mesi.
La nostra storia durò...e poi si spense come le stelle no?

Io sono molto diverso da te...
Per me ogni donna ha qualcosa da dire sessualmente parlando eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amoremio e Dottor Manhattan,
> farò tesoro delle vostre risposte.
> In realtà oggi, ad una settimana dalla mia scoperta, rispondendo ad una altro 3d ho capito una cosa fondamentale:
> la mia umiliazione e la mia offesa sono solo frutto del mio egoismo e sono ferite al mio amor proprio.
> ...


SI bellissima sta cosa!: Ha scelto te.
Poi dai mi pare di capire che lei ha avuto una bella sbandata, un attimo di mona...
Le donne sono più sagge sugli affetti...
Dai quando ha visto che i giochi si facevano pericolosi si sarà detta...
Ma che cazzo sto facendo...mi rovino qua...e ha tirato i remi in barca.

Penso che sarebbe bello per una donna poter dire a suo marito...
Senti scusami per quei mesi di mona...adesso ti racconto quel che mi è capitato...perchè voglio essere sincera con te.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non vale mai la pena perdonare una donna fedifraga che ti punisce per una colpa che non hai, mollala, la solitudine sarà come aria pura in confronto a quella camera a gas che avrai in questo matrimonio ormai distrutto. Ah, se dici di volerla perdonare ti elimini l'occasione dell'addebito, quindi agisci con legge per far sapere a tua moglie che prverai a perdonarla, ma se ti accorgessi di non riuscirci che l'addebito della separazione sarà suo. Almeno non ci sarà il danno e la beffa.


Vedi Daniele, quando scrivi così, io sono portato a pensare che LEI ha fanculizzato te...e non tu lei.


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi Daniele, quando scrivi così, io sono portato a pensare che LEI ha fanculizzato te...e non tu lei.


Nooo, il problema è che l'orgoglio della puttanella era più grande della colpa...e quindi ho compreso che ha un orgoglio da primato (oltre  che essere intelligente come uno scarso primate)


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nooo, il problema è che l'orgoglio della puttanella era più grande della colpa...e quindi ho compreso che ha un orgoglio da primato (oltre  che essere intelligente come uno scarso primate)


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Tu ti intendi di donne...AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...quanto io di...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Mio caro è dalla creazione che l'orgoglio femminile è più grande della colpa...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA...

Cosa dice Eva a Dio?
Sono stata una cretina a dare ascolto al serpente,?
No il serpente mi ha ingannato...con sottointeso...Dio...una tua creatura, mi ha ingannato....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...Quindi Dio, è colpa tua...che hai creato il serpente inganna donne....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Daniele, per piacere, lascia stare le donne....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

Ma io lascerei perdere, ma penso che il mio accopagnamento per 7 gorni dovuti al funerale del suo nonno debbano valere 1000 euro al giorno, è stato un ottimo servizio di consolazione il mio sapendo che lei ci teneva a suo nonno, mica chiedo il mondo, ma solo il dovuto. Ovviamente i parametri dell'accordo a lei erano sconosciuti, ma come erano sconosciute a me le basi del suo chiedermi una mano.


----------



## Examor74 (29 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora dicevo Alce...perchè lui ha vissuto una storia simile alla tua, e mi pare che possa capirti sul serio.
> A volte penso ad Alce e sua moglie come a due bellissime e bravissime persone, travolte da eventi più grossi di loro.
> Ehm...sai l'Amore con la A...è un pianeta...ehm...molto sconosciuto per me...
> Ma sento che ci sto approdando ed è tutto nuovo per me...
> ...


Forse contepinceton divrei parlarci con Alce. 
MI sebra di essere un maniaco ossessivo. Ogni tanto sono alle stelle e dopo dieci minuti mi sento un ameba. 
Oggi siamo stati insieme per la prima volta dopo che l'ho scoperto e mi sembrava tutto diverso. E' stata la peggior giornata della mia vita...
Buona notte e scusatemi.


----------



## Examor74 (29 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei merita tutto dalla vita??? Con la stronzata che ha fatto? Ma che puttanata atroce è questa???


Daniele, in tutta sincerità non apprezzo molto il tuo approccio. 
Ora ho bisogno di tutto tranne che di disprezzo. 

Grazie


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Daniele, in tutta sincerità non apprezzo molto il tuo approccio.
> Ora ho bisogno di tutto tranne che di disprezzo.
> 
> Grazie


Io non do disprezzo, io sottolineo delle grosse stronzate, ma lei quando  si è svenduta ha forse pensato al tuo bene? A quanto tu potevi stare  male per quello che hai saputo, cioè che tu non potrai avere figli neppure se cambierai 100 donne? 
Ma ti rendi conto che stronzata ha fatto? Ti sei reso conto che in un momento difficile sia per lei che per te lei ha preferito darti una bella coltellata con un pseudocliente? Per perdonare devi saper dare il giusto peso alle cose, questo deve esserti chiaro e deve essere anche chiaro a lei, ammesse tutte le colpe e chiesto perdono e non chiedendo giustificazioni idiote forse ne uscirete, ora come ora non credo proprio.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Forse contepinceton divrei parlarci con Alce.
> MI sebra di essere un maniaco ossessivo. *Ogni tanto sono alle stelle e dopo dieci minuti mi sento un ameba. *
> Oggi siamo stati insieme per la prima volta dopo che l'ho scoperto e mi sembrava tutto diverso. E' stata la peggior giornata della mia vita...
> Buona notte e scusatemi.


è normale

la chiamiamo altalena emozionale
ma a volte assomiglia più alle montagne russe


se per "stare insieme" intendi far l'amore, la tua reazione è più che normale


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è normale
> 
> la chiamiamo altalena emozionale
> ma a volte assomiglia più alle montagne russe
> ...


Emmmmhhhh e io che siamo a 3 mesi dalla scoperta e a quasi 5 dall'ultimo "stare insieme"....qualche problemino c'è??

Qua vedo che tutti bene o male da quel lato non hanno avuto uno stop totale come sta capitando a me...come sono fortunato :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmmhhhh e io che siamo a 3 mesi dalla scoperta e a quasi 5 dall'ultimo "stare insieme"....qualche problemino c'è??
> 
> Qua vedo che tutti bene o male da quel lato non hanno avuto uno stop totale come sta capitando a me...come sono fortunato :rotfl:


Ciao, 

  Siamo in due … all’epoca ebbi pure io uno stop totale … ma all’inizio era perché stavo male … poi invece … :unhappy:



almeno vedo della sincerità … per quello che può valere … 



sienne


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è normale
> 
> la chiamiamo altalena emozionale
> ma a volte assomiglia più alle montagne russe
> ...


L'importante e' non fare come la moglie di Simone o Bagira, che hanno avuto alti e bassi nella vita....










































e se li so' fatti tutti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Siamo in due … all’epoca ebbi pure io uno stop totale … ma all’inizio era perché stavo male … poi invece … :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Invece io...all'inizio (gennaio) era perché lei stava iniziando a frequentare il tipo (e io non sapevo)...quindi tutte le scuse erano buone per lei al fine di evitare...da li decisi che mi ero rotto le palle di implorare....poi mi son ritrovato cornuto e già sapete tutto :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Invece io...all'inizio (gennaio) era perché lei stava iniziando a frequentare il tipo (e io non sapevo)...quindi tutte le scuse erano buone per lei al fine di evitare...da li decisi che mi ero rotto le palle di implorare....poi mi son ritrovato cornuto e già sapete tutto :rotfl:


 Niko, 
  credo che tua moglie stia veramente molto male … e credo, che da sola non ne esce più … 



  avete preso in considerazione, dell’aiuto? … lei cosa ne pensa? … cioè glielo hai proposto? … 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2011)

*Examor*

Si come no...farlo a pezzi....la prima pizza che vola è la tua.....!!Insomma sarebbe il caso di far a pezzettini tua moglie....di ritrovare un minimo di dignità.....ma tu non sai proprio cosa significhi.....!!!


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Niko,
> credo che tua moglie stia veramente molto male … e credo, che da sola non ne esce più …
> 
> 
> ...


Proposto da me nell'ultima discussione di una settimana fa.....proposto più volte dalla madre negli ultimi mesi....
lei....."ci deve pensare"...che sono le uniche parole riguardanti il problema che riesce a dire :unhappy:

Ma poi per il resto sembra tranquilla eh...cioè noi non è che stiamo a litigare e rinfacciarci nulla...non giriamo col muso per casa...solo che il "problema" lei non lo tocca (almeno esternamente...poi magari dentro di se ne è dilaniata....)


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no...farlo a pezzi....la prima pizza che vola è la tua.....!!Insomma sarebbe il caso di far a pezzettini tua moglie....di ritrovare un minimo di dignità.....ma tu non sai proprio cosa significhi.....!!!



Nipotone  ricordi come diceva la nostra amica saggia del vecchio forum "B"  ci si fa bastare quello che si ha :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Proposto da me nell'ultima discussione di una settimana fa.....proposto più volte dalla madre negli ultimi mesi....
> lei....."ci deve pensare"...che sono le uniche parole riguardanti il problema che riesce a dire :unhappy:
> 
> Ma poi per il resto sembra tranquilla eh...cioè noi non è che stiamo a litigare e rinfacciarci nulla...non giriamo col muso per casa...solo che il "problema" lei non lo tocca (almeno esternamente...poi magari dentro di se ne è dilaniata....)


Niko, 

 È possibile che lei non abbia neanche la forza per reagire … figuriamoci per agire. 



  Forse dovresti prendere la situazione in mano … afferrarla per mano e andare insieme … 

sienne


----------



## tradito77 (30 Maggio 2011)

Ciao.
La tua storia è molto simile alla mia. Capisco benissimo come ti senti e anch'io sono passato tra questi dubbi, angosce e malesseri.
E' dura, lo so, però ti posso dire che ora a me va meglio. 
Anche la mia compagna quando l'ho scoperta aveva già chiuso la storia, ma io per un bel po' ho continuato ad avere dubbi, a controllarla, ecc... 
Ora, col senno di poi, posso darmi dello stupido per come mi sono comportato in quel periodo.
E' difficile perdonare e passare oltre, ma se ora siete onesti con voi stessi e decidete di andare avanti, si può fare. 
Il tempo ti aiuterà, non subito ma vedrai che poi andrà meglio.
Buona fortuna


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Niko,
> 
> *È possibile che lei non abbia neanche la forza per reagire* … figuriamoci per agire.
> 
> ...


Forza o voglia?


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forza o *voglia*?



...la seconda  ... e la forza ce l'ha, e' lei che tiene sotto scacco matto il marito.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2011)

*No...*

Si cia nà voglia...........:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Forse contepinceton divrei parlarci con Alce.
> MI sebra di essere un maniaco ossessivo. Ogni tanto sono alle stelle e dopo dieci minuti mi sento un ameba.
> Oggi siamo stati insieme per la prima volta dopo che l'ho scoperto e mi sembrava tutto diverso. E' stata la peggior giornata della mia vita...
> Buona notte e scusatemi.



Examor, benvenuto in quello che appunto Amore Mio chiama "altalena emozionale", che rende molto l'idea.
Anch'io, dopo lo shock iniziale ho avuto da quasi subito la certezza di voler ripartire per salvare il matrimonio e da qui è cominciato il dialogo estenuante fra noi, più che altro un interrogatorio da parte mia, quando pacato, quando sofferto e aggressivo. 
Non si può evitare questi dialoghi, sono utili e fisiologici, ma portano tanto dolore, non sono evitabili perché devono portare il frutto della comprensione dell'avvenuto, ed è una comprensione che arriva gradualmente, col tempo.
Una cosa che ti appare chiara subito, l'indomani la puoi vedere secondo tutta un'altra ottica e ciò è destabilizzante.
Credimi, è un processo lungo, anch'io mi ero illusa di poterla risolvere in breve tempo la mia crisi, ma mi accorgo che era appunto un'illusione di chi vuole chiudere in fretta per il troppo dolore provato.

E' normale per tutti, non sei un ossessivo, anche se le ossessioni ci vengono per la delusione che abbiamo dentro di noi, e ci sentiamo vuoti.
Io mi sento così, vuota e triste. 
Anche noi siamo per chi ci conosce una coppia al di sopra di ogni sospetto, esemplare, e lo pensavo anch'io, non solo gli altri, vorrei gridarlo a tutti che non è così.

Il consiglio che ti posso dare è di darti tempo, non avere fretta a definire la cosa, a metterci la famosa pietra su, come sicuramente lei vorrebbe che tu facessi al più presto. Chi è dalla parte del torto vuole questo, che tutto torni come sempre subito. Ma come è possibile?
E' l'animo ad essere gravemente offeso e vuole i suoi tempi per curarsi e, ci si augura, per guarire.

Non credo che saremo mai più gli stessi di prima, e lo confermano coloro che dopo un percorso difficile come si fa in questi casi, sono riusciti a farcela.
Forse il rapporto si trasformerà in qualcosa di più forte, più vero, ma un'ombra resterà sempre, temo.

La consulente di coppia da cui andammo inizialmente per una seduta ci disse che il nostro matrimonio aveva bisogno di uno scossone e di "goderci" questo periodo di rinascita fra noi. 
Non siamo stati capaci di godercelo, la sofferenza e le cattiverie uscite impulsivamente dalla mia bocca non hanno sortito questo effetto, e siamo ancora indietro nel nostro percorso.        

So la sofferenza che provi quando fai l'amore con lei...per un uomo penso che sia anche peggio per un fatto ancestrale di possesso.
A volte è difficile anche per me, nonostante la forte attrazione che provo per lui, purtroppo rivedo delle scene nella mente ben poco edificanti e che purtroppo conosco perché ne conosco il contesto.
Lui non capisce, o fa finta di non capire...
Penso che col tempo anche questo sia superabile...non so.

Se avete parlato fra voi e lo farete ancora saprai se lei ti ama davvero e se è stata solo una sbandata causata da una sua crisi personale psicologica. E' qui che devi "indagare" ed esserne certo. Questa è la base per poter ripartire in qualche modo.
Ti auguro di farcela.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ...la seconda  ... e la forza ce l'ha, e' lei che tiene sotto scacco matto il marito.


Ma no, porella....

sei propeto insensibbbile...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (30 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma no, porella....
> 
> sei propeto insensibbbile...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


GIA'


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ciao.
> La tua storia è molto simile alla mia. Capisco benissimo come ti senti e anch'io sono passato tra questi dubbi, angosce e malesseri.
> E' dura, lo so, però ti posso dire che ora a me va meglio.
> Anche la mia compagna quando l'ho scoperta aveva già chiuso la storia, ma io per un bel po' ho continuato ad avere dubbi, a controllarla, ecc...
> ...



Ciao, mi dici una cosa in tutta onestà?
Senti di amare in modo diverso rispetto a prima della bomba?
E, se è così come penso, è comunque un bel modo di amare, più consapevole, maturo, sincero (speriamo)?

Io ora che faccio parte del mondo del disincanto e del reale mi dico che non vorrei ritornare indietro per il fatto che il nostro rapporto era ingannevole. Non voglio dire che era falso perché il nostro comportamento è quello di sempre, in fondo, ma era ingannevole perchè il rapporto era disonesto con tutto il sommerso che c'era. Lui non era reale del tutto, era come io pensavo che fosse, e lui è come lo vedo io, ma è anche altro.
Lui direbbe a questo punto: "E' STATO anche altro". 
A me non fa molta differenza e forse è questa la mia grande lacuna che mi impedisce di progredire al momento.
Se lui ha potuto fare quello che ha fatto in modo ripetuto e non solo occasionale significa che lui è ANCHE così perché la sua personalità è anche questa.
Forse mi sbaglio...
Tu cosa ne pensi da uomo?


----------



## tradito77 (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, mi dici una cosa in tutta onestà?
> Senti di amare in modo diverso rispetto a prima della bomba?
> E, se è così come penso, è comunque un bel modo di amare, più consapevole, maturo, sincero (speriamo)?
> 
> ...


Sì, sento di amare in modo diverso.
Prima era un amore più idealizzato, sai, "noi siamo diversi", "noi siamo unici", "non ci succederà mai niente perchè noi siamo bravi", ecc... 
Ora si vive un po' di più "alla giornata", si prende quello che di bello ci offre la vita e poi... si vedrà!
Non so ancora dirti se sia un bene o un male, ma l'esperienza ci ha cambiati e ha cambiato molto soprattutto me. Per ora sono felice così, anche se le ombre di quella vicenda ogni tanto ritornano.


----------



## tradito77 (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Examor, benvenuto in quello che appunto Amore Mio chiama "altalena emozionale", che rende molto l'idea.
> Anch'io, dopo lo shock iniziale ho avuto da quasi subito la certezza di voler ripartire per salvare il matrimonio e da qui è cominciato il dialogo estenuante fra noi, più che altro un interrogatorio da parte mia, quando pacato, quando sofferto e aggressivo.
> Non si può evitare questi dialoghi, sono utili e fisiologici, ma portano tanto dolore, non sono evitabili perché devono portare il frutto della comprensione dell'avvenuto, ed è una comprensione che arriva gradualmente, col tempo.
> Una cosa che ti appare chiara subito, l'indomani la puoi vedere secondo tutta un'altra ottica e ciò è destabilizzante.
> ...


Examor, quoto al 100% quello che dice Diletta e aggiungo che secondo me dovresti far sapere a tua moglie quanto soffri e quanto ti sta distruggendo questa vicenda. Se lei ti ama, deve accettare di condividere questo dolore con te, perchè d'ora in poi sarà parte della vostra vita di coppia.


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Sì, sento di amare in modo diverso.
> Prima era un amore più idealizzato, sai, "noi siamo diversi", "noi siamo unici", "non ci succederà mai niente perchè noi siamo bravi", ecc...
> Ora si vive un po' di più "alla giornata", si prende quello che di bello ci offre la vita e poi... si vedrà!
> Non so ancora dirti se sia un bene o un male, ma l'esperienza ci ha cambiati e ha cambiato molto soprattutto me. Per ora sono felice così, anche se le ombre di quella vicenda ogni tanto ritornano.



Sì, anch'io vivo di più alla giornata, penso sia un atteggiamento tipico. Per ora non riesco a prendere niente di ciò che mi offre la vita perché non trovo niente di bello cui appoggiarmi, spero passi in fretta questa fase autodistruttiva.
Ogni giorno che passa mi sembra di peggiorare come stato d'animo, forse si è insinuata un po' di depressione.
Lui mi fa rabbia nella sua calma apparente, vorrei che me ne parlasse ancora, che partisse da lui l'iniziativa al dialogo, illusa!
Sono troppi gli anni in cui l'ho considerato in un modo, faccio tanta fatica a modificare la sua immagine, ma lo devo fare altrimenti non ne esco...
Scusa lo sfogo, anche oggi il mio stomaco è contratto...


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Examor, quoto al 100% quello che dice Diletta e aggiungo che secondo me dovresti far sapere a tua moglie quanto soffri e quanto ti sta distruggendo questa vicenda. Se lei ti ama, deve accettare di condividere questo dolore con te, perchè d'ora in poi sarà parte della vostra vita di coppia.



Grazie ad entrambi. Avete colto perfettamente il problema. In realtà stiamo vivendo insieme la cosa e lei non vuole che io ci metta una pietra sopra,ma che capisca se voglio ancora stare con lei o meno. 
Io su questo non ho alcun dubbio: io l'amo e non ho "dipendenza emotiva" da lei. L'unica questione è che ogni tanto come dici tu, la metto con le spalle al muro e comincio anch'io con quegli interrogatori da gestapo.
non so per qule motivo, ma sento di volere e di dover sapere. 
Voglio capire i distingo, volgio porre delle differenze... 
voglio potermi dire che è non è tornata da me per senso del dovere, ma che l'ha lasciato prima che lo scoprissi perché mi ama oggi come 15 anni fa. 

Sto impazzendo. 
Scusate


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie ad entrambi. Avete colto perfettamente il problema. In realtà stiamo vivendo insieme la cosa e lei non vuole che io ci metta una pietra sopra,ma che capisca se voglio ancora stare con lei o meno.
> Io su questo non ho alcun dubbio: io l'amo e non ho "dipendenza emotiva" da lei. L'unica questione è che ogni tanto come dici tu, la metto con le spalle al muro e comincio anch'io con quegli interrogatori da gestapo.
> non so per qule motivo, ma sento di volere e di dover sapere.
> Voglio capire i distingo, volgio porre delle differenze...
> ...


no 
per essere a così poco tempo dalla rivelazione 
sei normalissimamente confuso e combattuto


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no...farlo a pezzi....la prima pizza che vola è la tua.....!!Insomma sarebbe il caso di far a pezzettini tua moglie....di ritrovare un minimo di dignità.....ma tu non sai proprio cosa significhi.....!!!


già, tu mi conosci così bene... 

se dovete dire puttanate del genere non potete fare una piccola combricola degli uomini duri e puri ed andarvene a cagare!

Grazie


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> per essere a così poco tempo dalla rivelazione
> sei normalissimamente confuso e combattuto


Grazie Amoremio, il problema è capire come uscire da quel normalissimamente...


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nooo, il problema è che l'orgoglio della puttanella era più grande della colpa...e quindi ho compreso che ha un orgoglio da primato (oltre  che essere intelligente come uno scarso primate)


le tue certezze sono spaventosamente salde. 
Devi aver subito un gran male per essere così rigido, ma le "puttanate" che scrivo io le penso e la "puttanella" io l'amo. 
Chiaro?


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> le tue certezze sono spaventosamente salde.
> Devi aver subito un gran male per essere così rigido, ma le "puttanate" che scrivo io le penso e la "puttanella" io l'amo.
> Chiaro?


La puttanella di cui parlavo era la mia ex puttanella, quindi ne ho il diritto di dirlo eccome, anzi se potessi la sputtanerei pubblicamente, perchè dire la verità non è diffamare...e notizia, ma non tutti la penserebbero alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amoremio, il problema è capire come uscire da quel normalissimamente...


 ci vuole tempo...non si può "guarire" cosi velocemente dalle ferite....ma se ci lavorate entrambi vedrai che riuscirete a superare la cosa...


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non do disprezzo, io sottolineo delle grosse stronzate, ma lei quando  si è svenduta ha forse pensato al tuo bene? A quanto tu potevi stare  male per quello che hai saputo, cioè che tu non potrai avere figli neppure se cambierai 100 donne?
> Ma ti rendi conto che stronzata ha fatto? Ti sei reso conto che in un momento difficile sia per lei che per te lei ha preferito darti una bella coltellata con un pseudocliente? Per perdonare devi saper dare il giusto peso alle cose, questo deve esserti chiaro e deve essere anche chiaro a lei, ammesse tutte le colpe e chiesto perdono e non chiedendo giustificazioni idiote forse ne uscirete, ora come ora non credo proprio.


Grazie Daniele, 

ho apprezzato questo tuo chiarimento. 
Non è che non dia il giusto peso alle cose, ma è che qui si parla di una piccoal parte di ciò che è successo e non riuscirei in cento forum a spiegare tutto quello che accade e come accade. 
Ci sono cose che difficilmente si riescono a spiegare. 
non pensare che per lei fosse molto diverso sapere di non poter avere figli. Era l'unico sogno che avevamo in questo mondo di merda. 
Ogni tanto uno schiaffo in faccia serve, ma non esagerare !


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La puttanella di cui parlavo era la mia ex puttanella, quindi ne ho il diritto di dirlo eccome, anzi se potessi la sputtanerei pubblicamente, perchè dire la verità non è diffamare...e notizia, ma non tutti la penserebbero alla stessa maniera.



OPs scusa.. avevo frainteso.


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmmmhhhh e io che siamo a 3 mesi dalla scoperta e a quasi 5 dall'ultimo "stare insieme"....qualche problemino c'è??
> 
> Qua vedo che tutti bene o male da quel lato non hanno avuto uno stop totale come sta capitando a me...come sono fortunato :rotfl:


Niko, devo dirti che non è stato facile e dopo è stato orrendo. 
TI volevo anche ringraziare, perché è leggendo la tua storia che ho cominciato a scrivere qui


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

Prima cosa, lei deve ammettere davanti a te di essere una stronza...e non di avere fatto la stronza che è un metodo per sciaquarsi la coscienza, deve ammettere tutte le sue colpe e non mettere fuori alcuna giustificazione, deve potersi rimettere in giudizio da te e per me dopo ti sentirai capace di vedere e chiedere quello che vuoi davvero. 
Per ora tu sei sulla strada del divorzio.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Amoremio, il problema è capire come uscire da quel normalissimamente...


 
ci vuole tempo

e nel frattempo sarai sballottato su e giù da pensieri ed emozioni

a me ci vollero circa 6 mesi (mi pare) per riacquistare un minimo di lucidità
ma proprio un minimo

c'è da dire che le percezioni che mi arrivavano da mio marito erano molto peggiori di quelle che sembrano arrivare a te da tua moglie


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie ad entrambi. Avete colto perfettamente il problema. In realtà stiamo vivendo insieme la cosa e lei non vuole che io ci metta una pietra sopra,ma che capisca se voglio ancora stare con lei o meno.
> Io su questo non ho alcun dubbio: io l'amo e non ho "dipendenza emotiva" da lei. L'unica questione è che ogni tanto come dici tu, la metto con le spalle al muro e comincio anch'io con quegli interrogatori da gestapo.
> non so per qule motivo, ma sento di volere e di dover sapere.
> Voglio capire i distingo, volgio porre delle differenze...
> ...



Lo so che stai impazzendo ! Non ti scusare proprio.
Ma in effetti l'ha lasciato prima che tu lo scoprissi, no?
Questa è già una bella base di conforto.
Io, invece, mi devo fidare di lui e del suo atteggiamento che è però quello che conta: credimi, si vede subito se la persona che ci sta accanto vuole davvero stare con noi perché sta bene con noi...non si può reggere la finzione.
Quando uno è innamorato non c'è senso del dovere che tenga, credimi!
Nè per un uomo, nè per una donna.
Il "calvario" è tutto il resto: ci sono tante implicazioni, tante sfumature che si colgono, pensieri che vanno e ritornano.
Io, inizialmente, ero sollevata al pensiero che si era trattato di tradimenti a puro scopo sessuale, ero quasi lusingata a ritenere, giustamente, che ero io la prescelta, la "migliore".
Purtroppo, questo ragionamento, anche se corretto, ha lasciato il posto ad una delusione sempre più grande e anche all'umiliazione per gli inganni che ci sono stati alla mia persona.
Ho tanto lavoro da fare su me stessa ed è un lavoro stancante...
Tua moglie è disponibile all'aiuto, per questo lo è anche mio marito, ma non sembra bastarmi neanche quello perché sono solo io che devo "valutarlo", scavare nel mio cuore per sapere se posso ancora amarlo dopo le rivelazioni e dopo quello che c'è stato di recente.
Come vedi, l'amore da solo non basta (magari) e neanche l'atteggiamento del partner, aiutano certamente, ma il cammino è lungo, spesso in salita.
Non vorrei essere troppo dura, ma non posso indorare la pillola che per me è ancora amara.           
Forse per te sarà un percorso più leggero, te lo auguro, un po' dipende anche dal carattere, ma i tempi di elaborazione ci sono comunque, pur variabili da caso a caso.

Ora sei nel momento "inquisitorio", non lo reprimere (è impossibile!) ma assecondalo perché è necessario per la riuscita della cosa.
Sfogati qui quanto vuoi, è fatto apposta.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Niko, devo dirti che non è stato facile e dopo è stato orrendo.
> TI volevo anche ringraziare, perché è leggendo la tua storia che ho cominciato a scrivere qui


Allora meglio che continuo con "la pace dei sensi"? :mrgreen:

Per il tuo ringraziamento: non c'è di che :up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> le tue certezze sono spaventosamente salde.
> Devi aver subito un gran male per essere così rigido, ma le "puttanate" che scrivo io le penso e la "puttanella" io l'amo.
> Chiaro?


Tranquillo...
Il suo sport preferito?
Insultare le moglie e i mariti degli altri...
Perchè vuole che tu la veda con i suoi occhi...
Ma lui non dice...che è stato lasciato da lei eh? Capisci?


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Allora meglio che continuo con "la pace dei sensi"? :mrgreen:
> 
> Per il tuo ringraziamento: non c'è di che :up:



Riguardo alla "pace dei sensi" una domanda: ma tu avresti voglia di lei, anche se ti fa rabbia?
E se sì, hai provato a coinvolgerla in tal senso?
Perchè, davvero, io fossi anche in tua moglie, non ce la farei proprio a non far nulla per 3 mesi e lo farei, se non altro, per sfogarmi...
Aiuto, che ho detto? 
E' una cosa da uomo


----------



## Daniele (30 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquillo...
> Il suo sport preferito?
> Insultare le moglie e i mariti degli altri...
> Perchè vuole che tu la veda con i suoi occhi...
> Ma lui non dice...che è stato lasciato da lei eh? Capisci?


Tradito bello, tradito!!! Non lasciato, anzi a igor di logica fui io a darle il benservito con un patto però da mantenere....vai a fidarti tu di una donna che tradisce.


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prima cosa, lei deve ammettere davanti a te di essere una stronza...e non di avere fatto la stronza che è un metodo per sciaquarsi la coscienza, deve ammettere tutte le sue colpe e non mettere fuori alcuna giustificazione, deve potersi rimettere in giudizio da te e per me dopo ti sentirai capace di vedere e chiedere quello che vuoi davvero.
> Per ora tu sei sulla strada del divorzio.



 ed in effettì è quello che ha fatto. 
Sono io che sto cercando di scavare oltre per capire qualcosa in più.

Sarà l'altalena come mi dicono in tanti, ma fa proprio uscire di senno...


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo so che stai impazzendo ! Non ti scusare proprio.
> Ma in effetti l'ha lasciato prima che tu lo scoprissi, no?
> Questa è già una bella base di conforto.
> Io, invece, mi devo fidare di lui e del suo atteggiamento che è però quello che conta: credimi, si vede subito se la persona che ci sta accanto vuole davvero stare con noi perché sta bene con noi...non si può reggere la finzione.
> ...


Grazie Diletta, 

non è semplice per un uomo mettersi così in gioco. Non sai quanto mi ferisca anche dover parlarne con degli sconosciuti (anche se siete preziosissimi), ma d'altronde con chi potrei parlarne se non con chi soffre le stesse cose? 
(in rosso ho evidenziato frasi che avrei voluto scrivere io!!) 
Mi dispiace che per te sia più pesante. Io in realtà alla domanda se posso ancora amarla ho già risposto o meglio non l'ho mai nenache messa in discussione. 
Vorrei solo riuscire a passare oltre, come forse si capisce anche dal titolo del 3d .Io non so se perdonarla o no: io voglio perdonarla, ma non so come farlo senza perdere la dignità e senza rischiare di essere nuovamente ferito. 

Buona serata


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Io voglio perdonarla, ma non so come farlo senza perdere la dignità e senza rischiare di essere nuovamente ferito.


Perchè metti in relazione un'eventuale perdità di dignità e l'atto di perdonare ? Non ci vedo nessuna relazione fra le due cose, a meno che tu non veda l'atto di perdonare come un atto un pò da.....coglione ? Ma non mi sembra questo il tuo caso....o no ?


----------



## Examor74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè metti in relazione un'eventuale perdità di dignità e l'atto di perdonare ? Non ci vedo nessuna relazione fra le due cose, a meno che tu non veda l'atto di perdonare come un atto un pò da.....coglione ? Ma non mi sembra questo il tuo caso....o no ?



no no , scusa, mi sono spiegato male. Voelvo dire che voglio accettare la cosa e non subirla. In quel senso intendevo di mantenere dignità.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Maggio 2011)

Ciao Examor!

Vedi, ci sono due tipi di eroi: quelli che vogliono salvare il mondo e quelli che, invece, vogliono salvare solo sè stessi.
Dei primi ne bastano davvero pochi, forse anche solo uno, cui riesca l'impresa, dei secondi, invece, ne occorrerebbero tanti, tanti tavvero, magari tutti, tutti però trionfanti.
Ora, io non so se tu sei uno degli eroi del primo tipo, ma tua moglie è di certo uno degli altri.

Ad uno come me, cui non piace affatto fare distinzioni, viene difficile anche solo separare il soggetto dall'oggetto, quindi ti sembrerà strano e fuori luogo quello che scrivo, ma non ti devi preoccupare: è solo la mia scarsa capacità di esprimermi che si palesa.

Perchè le persone tristi sono quelle che, o hanno perso la felicità, o non l'hanno ancora trovata.
Non saprei dove collocare tua moglie, ma tu mi sembri appartenere alla prima specie.
E, per essere bisognosi di affetto non importa a che gruppo si appartiene, per essere rancorosi, invece, essere del primo è di grande aiuto.

Ma le distinzioni, anche se fatte guardando in faccia le persone, sono sempre cattive, perchè la bontà fa a cazzotti con la giustizia ed è la giustizia che tiene in mano la bilancia ma soprattutto la spada che separa il torto dalla ragione.

Ma ci sono due tipi di donne: quelle che vogliamo al nostro fianco e tutte le altre.
Ed io non so dove collocare tua moglie, ma tu sì.

Perchè, ricorda, ci sono solo due tipi di coppie ben riuscite: quelle con due persone felici e quelle cui manca un componente.

E questo le persone intelligenti lo sanno.

Perchè al modo esistono solo tre tipi di persone: quelle intelligenti e quelle così stupide che non sanno neppure contare...

Occhio a chi confonde la coppia col trio!

Ciao!


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riguardo alla "pace dei sensi" una domanda: ma *tu avresti voglia di lei, anche se ti fa rabbia?*
> *E se sì, hai provato a coinvolgerla in tal senso?*
> Perchè, davvero, io fossi anche in tua moglie, non ce la farei proprio a non far nulla per 3 mesi e lo farei, se non altro, per sfogarmi...
> Aiuto, che ho detto?
> E' una cosa da uomo


Certo che si...in quei 40 giorni in cui "strisciavo" ci provavo a coinvolgerla....ma nulla....poi mi son stufato di implorare e la lascio li nel suo brodo.

Poi i 3 mesi sono in realta quasi 5 eh....qua è da gnnaio che nonsi batte chiodo...IO almeno...magari mia moglie si sfoga pure


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Certo che si...in quei 40 giorni in cui "strisciavo" ci provavo a coinvolgerla....ma nulla....poi mi son stufato di implorare e la lascio li nel suo brodo.
> 
> Poi i 3 mesi sono in realta quasi 5 eh....qua è da gnnaio che nonsi batte chiodo...IO almeno...magari mia moglie si sfoga pure



Allora ti posso dire che tua moglie è proprio fortunata a ritrovarsi un uomo accanto come te Niko, perché se avesse invece uno come mio marito stai pur tranquillo che un bel paio di corna se le sarebbe già ritrovate. Eccome. 
Però, a pensarci bene: 5 mesi sono un po' tantini...vedi un po' tu


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti posso dire che tua moglie è proprio fortunata a ritrovarsi un uomo accanto come te Niko, perché se avesse invece uno come mio marito stai pur tranquillo che un bel paio di corna se le sarebbe già ritrovate. Eccome.
> Però, a pensarci bene: 5 mesi sono un po' tantini...vedi un po' tu


Eeehhhh...ma io lo dico da sempre che IO non tradisco e se dico una cosa è quella 
Poi come già detto a qualcunaltra tempo fa (credo farfalla o feeling...non ricordo bene)....lei sarà fortunata ad avere accanto uno come me altrimenti avrebbe le corna....cosi invece  me le sono trovate io :rotfl:

Ah...preciso che non ho problemi fisici o psichici per i quali potrebbe essermi facile stare senza per mesi filati....qua funziona tutto fin troppo bene :incazzato:
Lo dico perché già mi aspetto le frecciatine del tipo "eh...ma tanto sei impotente" o cose del genere :rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhhh...ma io lo dico da sempre che IO non tradisco e se dico una cosa è quella
> Poi come già detto a qualcunaltra tempo fa (credo farfalla o feeling...non ricordo bene)....lei sarà fortunata ad avere accanto uno come me altrimenti avrebbe le corna....cosi invece me le sono trovate io :rotfl:
> 
> Ah...preciso che non ho problemi fisici o psichici per i quali potrebbe essermi facile stare senza per mesi filati....qua funziona tutto fin troppo bene :incazzato:
> Lo dico perché già mi aspetto le frecciatine del tipo "eh...ma tanto sei impotente" o cose del genere :rotfl:


Tipo, "non ne hai le occasioni", oppure, "ne hai e non le puoi/sai sfruttare"?
Potresti sempre rispondere che tu sei diverso e che uno come te certe cose non le fa.

Cosa temi?


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tipo, "non ne hai le occasioni", oppure, "ne hai e non le puoi/sai sfruttare"?
> Potresti sempre rispondere che tu sei diverso e che uno come te certe cose non le fa.
> 
> Cosa temi?


No no, nulla di questo...mi riferivo più a problemi fisici che mi "consentissero" di stare facilmente senza sesso.

Le occasioni tutti le hanno...basta cercarsele...anzi alle volte arrivano anche senza che le cerchi.


----------



## dottor manhattan (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no, nulla di questo...mi riferivo più a problemi fisici che mi "consentissero" di stare facilmente senza sesso.
> 
> Le occasioni tutti le hanno...basta cercarsele...anzi alle volte arrivano anche senza che le cerchi.


Avevo avuto un sentore.....mi è rimasto un tarlo però.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Avevo avuto un sentore.....mi è rimasto un tarlo però.


Tipo?...dai...ora sono curioso :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta,
> 
> non è semplice per un uomo mettersi così in gioco. Non sai quanto mi ferisca anche dover parlarne con degli sconosciuti (anche se siete preziosissimi), ma d'altronde con chi potrei parlarne se non con chi soffre le stesse cose?
> (in rosso ho evidenziato frasi che avrei voluto scrivere io!!)
> ...



Capisco, perché voi uomini siete più restii a confidarvi.
Anch'io pensavo che non avrei avuto nessun dubbio sui miei sentimenti per lui. Intendiamoci, lo amo ancora, al pensiero che la sera potrebbe non rientrare a casa sto male, ma sono confusa, addolorata e soprattutto offesa.
Ci passeremo oltre, quando i tempi saranno maturi per farlo.

Riguardo al perdono, penso che l'obiettivo sia quello di cercarlo. Spero col tempo di riuscire a perdonare, ma so già, e lo sa anche lui, che non tutto è perdonabile. Non è fondamentale il perdono integrale nel mio caso, l'obiettivo che mi sono data è quello di riuscire a non provare più dolore e disagio quando ripenserò alle sue malefatte, pur sapendo già che alcune rimarranno per me piuttosto gravi, perchè umilianti.

Quindi, tu impegnati a voler perdonare, ma non avere fretta di farlo. Fino a quando ti sentirai ferito nell'animo e riemergeranno tutti i turbamenti, fino a quando sentirai un senso di vuoto dentro vuol dire che non sei ancora  pronto a farlo.      

Ricostruire un'intesa su nuove basi è facile solo a parole. Richiede tanto impegno da parte di entrambi e questo impegno vedo che ce lo state mettendo tutti e due.
Da ora in poi non criticherò mai più quelle coppie che si separano per motivi che a me apparivano troppo leggeri, come una scappatella. 
Resto convinta del fatto che non farei mai finire un matrimonio per una avventura di sesso, se esiste ancora il sentimento, ma mi rendo conto ora di quanto dolore ci sia dietro e quanto impegno comporti una simile scelta.
E' la scelta più difficile e più coraggiosa e degna di tutto rispetto.
Non sopporto chi dice che è una scelta di comodo, lo dice chi non ha provato sulla sua pelle, quindi non va minimamente ascoltato.

Buona serata anche a te, e avanti così...


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeehhhh...ma io lo dico da sempre che IO non tradisco e se dico una cosa è quella
> Poi come già detto a qualcunaltra tempo fa (credo farfalla o feeling...non ricordo bene)....lei sarà fortunata ad avere accanto uno come me altrimenti avrebbe le corna....cosi invece  me le sono trovate io :rotfl:
> 
> Ah...preciso che non ho problemi fisici o psichici per i quali potrebbe essermi facile stare senza per mesi filati....qua funziona tutto fin troppo bene :incazzato:
> Lo dico perché già mi aspetto le frecciatine del tipo "eh...ma tanto sei impotente" o cose del genere :rotfl:



No, lungi da me pensare una cosa del genere (la prima che hai scritto) !!
Si vede che sei talmente concentrato su ciò che ti sta succedendo che il resto passa in second'ordine.
Certo che sarebbe una valvola di sfogo.
Comunque con una bella "escort" (ora fa più fine chiamarle così) sarebbero soldi spesi bene e poi, non mi dire che lo considereresti un vero  tradimento 
anche quello perché, Niko, non ti parlo più per davvero !:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, lungi da me pensare una cosa del genere (la prima che hai scritto) !!
> Si vede che sei talmente concentrato su ciò che ti sta succedendo che il resto passa in second'ordine.
> Certo che sarebbe una valvola di sfogo.
> Comunque con una bella "escort" (ora fa più fine chiamarle così) sarebbero soldi spesi bene e poi, non mi dire che lo considereresti un vero tradimento
> anche quello perché, Niko, non ti parlo più per davvero !:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Mi sfogherei si 
Io lo considererei tradimento lo stesso comunque...diverso dall'innamorarsi come è capitato a mia moglie, però credo che dopo mi sentirei una merdaccia.


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Comunque con una bella "escort" (ora fa più fine chiamarle così) sarebbero soldi spesi bene


Su questo ho dei dubbi. Se io fossi un uomo sarei un po' a disagio con una escort e credo che alla fine mi sentirei anche un po' triste.


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> *Temo che sia stato un suo modo inconscio per "punirmi, ma ora non riesco a capire se mi ama ancora o se è l'inizio della fine.* Non riesco neanche più a fare l'amore con lei perché temo il confronto, temo che lei possa pensare a lui...
> Inoltre questa persona che io conosco, è quanto c'è di più distante da noi e dal nostro modo di intendere la vita.
> Vorrei anche un consiglio se confrontarmi con questa persona direttamente o meno. Inizialmente avevo pensato anche di farlo a pezzi, ma questo no ncambiarebbe nulla.
> Insomma mi sto macerando l'anima come un pazzo perché io l'amo ancora e non riesco a pensare alla mia vita senza di lei.
> Aiuto.


Premesso che tutto quello che provi è normale e credo capiti a tutti i traditi, datti un po' di tempo per metabolizzare la cosa. Il dolore e la delusione devono fare il loro corso. Essere traditi è sempre un piccolo trauma perchè ci rende consapevoli del fatto che il nostro partner si è, in qualche modo e per motivi diversi, allontanato deliberatamente da noi.

Perdonare non serve a niente, credo.
Capire, invece, è molto più utile per te. Solo capendo puoi assimilare, dare un senso e, credimi, questo senso ti aiuterà ad eliminare tutte quelle emozioni forti che provi adesso, tutte le ossessioni.

Ogni tradimento ha la sua storia. Scavate nella vostra, parlate, discutete a viso aperto, confrontatevi anche su quegli aspetti che vi fanno più male, come i vostri problemi di fertilità. Senza voler giustificare il tradimento, se vuoi uscirne dovrai imparare a vederlo non come un atto contro di te, ma come un comportamento che ha un significato ben preciso. Credo che sia solo questa la strada, se davvero ami tua moglie e vuoi uscirne.


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi sfogherei si
> Io lo considererei tradimento lo stesso comunque...diverso dall'innamorarsi come è capitato a mia moglie, però credo che dopo mi sentirei una merdaccia.



Niko, lasciamelo dire: sei una perla di uomo !!!! (non scherzo).
Sai che faccio domani?
Io domani, al risveglio di mio marito, gli dirò di far di tutto per riconquistarmi, che si faccia venire delle idee, che si dia da fare, perché una compagna di vita comprensiva come me (anche se rompipalle in questo ultimo periodo) sarà ben difficile che la ritrovi. 
Se tu, che sei un uomo, hai queste idee (nobilissime) io, come donna, dovrei, a maggior ragione, dissociarmi in pieno da quello che è l'universo godereccio maschile, invece riesco a comprenderlo...e lo accetto pure.

Lui non sa ancora quello che rischia a perdermi...glielo devo proprio rimarcare, perché anche lui sta tirando un po' troppo i remi in barca.
Non vedo l'ora che sia domani per dirglielo. 
Scusa le ripetizioni e la mia presunzione che deriva da un dato di fatto.


----------



## Diletta (30 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che tutto quello che provi è normale e credo capiti a tutti i traditi, datti un po' di tempo per metabolizzare la cosa. Il dolore e la delusione devono fare il loro corso. Essere traditi è sempre un piccolo trauma perchè ci rende consapevoli del fatto che il nostro partner si è, in qualche modo e per motivi diversi, allontanato deliberatamente da noi.
> 
> Perdonare non serve a niente, credo.
> Capire, invece, è molto più utile per te. Solo capendo puoi assimilare, dare un senso e, credimi, questo senso ti aiuterà ad eliminare tutte quelle emozioni forti che provi adesso, tutte le ossessioni.
> ...


D'accordissimo con te Sole al 100% !


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco, perché voi uomini siete più restii a confidarvi.
> Anch'io pensavo che non avrei avuto nessun dubbio sui miei sentimenti per lui. Intendiamoci, lo amo ancora, al pensiero che la sera potrebbe non rientrare a casa sto male, ma sono confusa, addolorata e soprattutto offesa.
> Ci passeremo oltre, quando i tempi saranno maturi per farlo.
> 
> ...


Ma Diletta come non perdonare?
Se lui si rende conto di quanto male ti ha fatto e ti chiede scusa sinceramente...come non perdonare?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Su questo ho dei dubbi. Se io fossi un uomo sarei un po' a disagio con una escort e credo che alla fine mi sentirei anche un po' triste.


Dipende dalla escort...no?
Ma dipende anche da un altro fattore molto psicologico...
Un conto è che io provi quel sottile piacere di "comperarmi" due ore di sesso e coccole con una "professionista", la quale se sa fare il suo lavoro è di quelle che dice...ok cucciolo stacca la spina e rilassati che ci penso io a te. Un conto è trovare la tipa che in definitiva le piace ciò che fa perchè le dà alla testa che gli uomini per lei possano mettere mani al portafogli...
Un altro è la tristezza di dirsi...ben va là so ridotto a pagare se voglio un po' di quel calore...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, lasciamelo dire: sei una perla di uomo !!!! (non scherzo).
> Sai che faccio domani?
> Io domani, al risveglio di mio marito, gli dirò di far di tutto per riconquistarmi, che si faccia venire delle idee, che si dia da fare, perché una compagna di vita comprensiva come me (anche se rompipalle in questo ultimo periodo) sarà ben difficile che la ritrovi.
> Se tu, che sei un uomo, hai queste idee (nobilissime) io, come donna, dovrei, a maggior ragione, dissociarmi in pieno da quello che è l'universo godereccio maschile, invece riesco a comprenderlo...e lo accetto pure.
> ...


Diletta perchè non "consoli" Niko?
Sai no come vanno certe cose?
No eh? Ok...


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta perchè non "consoli" Niko?
> Sai no come vanno certe cose?
> No eh? Ok...



...lo dovrei vedere. Anche se non l'ho mai fatte, so come vanno certe cose!
La vedo dura, però, per via della competizione con mio marito: non ce la faccio a staccarmi da lui: mi piace ancora da morire, ti rendi conto? 
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Diletta come non perdonare?
> Se lui si rende conto di quanto male ti ha fatto e ti chiede scusa sinceramente...come non perdonare?



Ma che dici Conte!!
Come può chiedermi scusa di cose che gli hanno fatto immenso piacere...
O meglio, lo può anche fare, o forse l'ha fatto, ora sono confusa e stanca, ma non è un po' ridicolo e assurdo? Io non le voglio queste scuse da coccodrillo, se le può risparmiare.
Non ne è neanche pentito per lo stesso motivo.
Ne è pentito perché ora siamo nella merda, unicamente per quello.
Ma ti dico una cosa: se si tornasse indietro nel tempo vorrei che lui rifacesse quelle marachelle perché mai e poi mai vorrei che lui avesse dei rimpianti.
Scusa,  ma se le ha fatte vuol dire che le voleva fare, nessuna l'ha violentato, poverino, no?

Non gli contesto le cose che ha fatto, ma COME le ha fatte, capisci?
Secondo me, ci sono modi più eleganti di farle, lui le ha fatte bene alcune e altre in modo troppo sfacciato...non posso entrare nei particolari, ma mi daresti ragione.
Comunque, ormai...salverò il salvabile (forse). 
Che ne dici di uno che fa: "ma dove lo ritrovi un altro come me?"
E forse ci ha ragione... ritrovarlo è un'impresa per davvero.
Una cosa mi appare chiara: nessun'altra potrebbe stare stabilmente con lui...ci vuole una discreta dose di umorismo mista a masochismo etc. etc..
Ci posso stare solo io.... 
E ridico:  forse


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo dovrei vedere. Anche se non l'ho mai fatte, so come vanno certe cose!
> La vedo dura, però, per via della competizione con mio marito: non ce la faccio a staccarmi da lui: mi piace ancora da morire, ti rendi conto?
> :mexican::mexican:


Ma tesoro...lui è lui no?
Il gran gallo:mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che dici Conte!!
> Come può chiedermi scusa di cose che gli hanno fatto immenso piacere...
> O meglio, lo può anche fare, o forse l'ha fatto, ora sono confusa e stanca, ma non è un po' ridicolo e assurdo? Io non le voglio queste scuse da coccodrillo, se le può risparmiare.
> Non ne è neanche pentito per lo stesso motivo.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...anche il barese paciarotto la pensa così...AHAHAHAHAHAH...ma ha ragione no?
Ne troveresti di meglio e di peggio...ma nessuno è come lui no?
Perchè ognuno di noi è unico e irripetibile eh?
Ma mia cara...è quel forse lì che tiene viva la faccendina...non trovi?

Allora ti faccio una proposta saggia!
Gli dici:
" Tu fa tutto quello che vuoi con le altre donne, ma fa che non ti becchi mai, perchè se ti becco, non te la perdono!"...


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi sfogherei si
> Io lo considererei tradimento lo stesso comunque...diverso dall'innamorarsi come è capitato a mia moglie, però credo che dopo mi sentirei una merdaccia.



Ah, tanto per dire, il mio caro fidanzato ha voluto provare anche l'ebbrezza di pagare una donna, se no gli sarebbe mancata l'esperienza...
Ma tu, l'hai voluta provare sta cosa?
Comunque, pensa un po' che se avesse consumato unicamente con queste professioniste, per me non sarebbero tradimenti e non se ne starebbe neanche a parlare.
Ne avrebbe risentito solo il suo portafoglio.
Il mondo è bello perché è vario...


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...anche il barese paciarotto la pensa così...AHAHAHAHAHAH...ma ha ragione no?
> Ne troveresti di meglio e di peggio...ma nessuno è come lui no?
> Perchè ognuno di noi è unico e irripetibile eh?
> Ma mia cara...è quel forse lì che tiene viva la faccendina...non trovi?
> ...


...e farò così.
Ma che significa "non te la perdono"
che lo lascio, o che a soffrire sarei sempre e solo io?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e farò così.
> Ma che significa "non te la perdono"
> che lo lascio, o che a soffrire sarei sempre e solo io?


Donna significa...che gli svuoti il bancomat...
Sai come vanno certe cose no?
:carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ah, tanto per dire, il mio caro fidanzato ha voluto provare anche l'ebbrezza di pagare una donna, se no gli sarebbe mancata l'esperienza...
> Ma tu, l'hai voluta provare sta cosa?
> Comunque, pensa un po' che se avesse consumato unicamente con queste professioniste, per me non sarebbero tradimenti e non se ne starebbe neanche a parlare.
> Ne avrebbe risentito solo il suo portafoglio.
> Il mondo è bello perché è vario...


No, non l'ho mai fatto...anche perché da 18 anni (tra matrimonio e prima) sono assieme a mia moglie e ciò andrebbe in contrasto con i miei principi.

Per il fatto che se tuo marito fosse andato solo a mignotte per te non sarebbero tradimenti...vorrei proprio vedere  è che adesso già sai che ha fatto anche altro per cui ti sembra poco il fatto delle escort.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, lungi da me pensare una cosa del genere (la prima che hai scritto) !!
> Si vede che sei talmente concentrato su ciò che ti sta succedendo che il resto passa in second'ordine.
> Certo che sarebbe una valvola di sfogo.
> Comunque con una bella "escort" (ora fa più fine chiamarle così) *sarebbero soldi spesi bene e poi, non mi dire che lo considereresti un vero tradimento *
> anche quello perché, Niko, non ti parlo più per davvero !:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, non l'ho mai fatto...anche perché da 18 anni (tra matrimonio e prima) sono assieme a mia moglie e ciò andrebbe in contrasto con i miei principi.
> 
> Per il fatto che se tuo marito fosse andato solo a mignotte per te non sarebbero tradimenti...vorrei proprio vedere  *è che adesso già sai che ha fatto anche altro per cui ti sembra poco il fatto delle escort*.


molto vero


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, non l'ho mai fatto...anche perché da 18 anni (tra matrimonio e prima) sono assieme a mia moglie e ciò andrebbe in contrasto con i miei principi.
> 
> Per il fatto che se tuo marito fosse andato solo a mignotte per te non sarebbero tradimenti...vorrei proprio vedere  è che adesso già sai che ha fatto anche altro per cui ti sembra poco il fatto delle escort.



Dai Niko, se vogliamo fare i moralisti a tutti i costi, allora facciamoli, ma....mi sembra effettivamente un po' esagerata la cosa.
Diciamo allora che si tratta di pseudo tradimenti, di veramente poca importanza.
Se mi dici che un ragazzo o un uomo che usano questa pratica d'abitudine non è  normale, allora sono d'accordo con te, sconfinerebbe nella patologia, in qualcosa cioè di "distorto" nella persona.
Viceversa, se è una curiosità tutta maschile da soddisfare...non me ne può fregar di meno per davvero.
In questo caso, non ci sarebbe gelosia da parte mia, è ovvio, non ci sarebbe proprio nessun sentimento negativo, cosa che non posso dire di non provare ora.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e farò così.
> Ma che significa "non te la perdono"
> che lo lascio, o che a soffrire sarei sempre e solo io?


Si' brava fai cosi' e sperimenterai la stessa sua vita di merda...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Maggio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> ed in effettì è quello che ha fatto.
> Sono io che sto cercando di scavare oltre per capire qualcosa in più.
> 
> ...


ti va di spiegarmi come mai hai scelto quel nick?

da quel che racconti
il tuo amore è tutt'altro che "ex"


----------



## Niko74 (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dai Niko, se vogliamo fare i moralisti a tutti i costi, allora facciamoli, ma....mi sembra effettivamente un po' esagerata la cosa.
> Diciamo allora che si tratta di pseudo tradimenti, di veramente poca importanza.
> Se mi dici che un ragazzo o un uomo che usano questa pratica d'abitudine non è normale, allora sono d'accordo con te, sconfinerebbe nella patologia, in qualcosa cioè di "distorto" nella persona.
> Viceversa, se è una curiosità tutta maschile da soddisfare...non me ne può fregar di meno per davvero.
> In questo caso, non ci sarebbe gelosia da parte mia, è ovvio, non ci sarebbe proprio nessun sentimento negativo, cosa che non posso dire di non provare ora.


Guarda...son contento per te che la cosa non ti toccherebbe...a me darebbe fastidio e non poco se dovessi subirla..sarà chela vedo da maschio


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Su questo ho dei dubbi. Se io fossi un uomo sarei un po' a disagio con una escort e credo che alla fine mi sentirei anche un po' *triste.*


Neanche un pò, sorriso a 64 denti e camminata, un pò traballante, a tre metri sopra il cielo.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Neanche un pò, sorriso a 64 denti e camminata, un pò traballante, a tre metri sopra il cielo.



Non so se fa differenza tra maschi e femmine...

In un periodo della mia vita ho persino giocato un pò con il pensiero di un gigolo... ma se mi immaginavo che tutto quello che avrebbe fatto sarebbe stato per dovere, per soldi, e non perchè mi desiderava... 
In fin dei conti, credo di averci riflettuto un 5 minuti...


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda...son contento per te che la cosa non ti toccherebbe...*a me darebbe fastidio e non poco se dovessi subirla..sarà chela vedo da maschio *


*

*
...ma tu non la puoi immaginare una cosa del genere e non potresti neanche subirla (in linea di massima) proprio per questo: sei un uomo.
Le vedute sono differenti, e molto.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Maggio 2011)

Beh....come non potrei immaginarla  
Posso ben immaginare cosa proverei se mia moglie andasse a uomini a pagamento...


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh....come non potrei immaginarla
> Posso ben immaginare cosa proverei se mia moglie andasse a uomini a pagamento...


Quale sarebbe l'aggravante rispetto ad eventuali uomini non a pagamento ?

Il pagamento stesso ?


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Non so se fa differenza tra maschi e femmine...*
> 
> In un periodo della mia vita ho persino giocato un pò con il pensiero di un gigolo... ma se mi immaginavo che tutto quello che avrebbe fatto sarebbe stato per dovere, per soldi, e non perchè mi desiderava...
> In fin dei conti, credo di averci riflettuto un 5 minuti...



E sì che fa differenza fra maschi e femmine...
Come mai esiste solo in maniera molto marginale e per casi limite il corrispondente maschile che hai citato della prostituta per gli uomini?
La risposta è ovvia e scontata, non credi Nusicaa?


----------



## Niko74 (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe l'aggravante rispetto ad eventuali uomini non a pagamento ?
> 
> Il pagamento stesso ?


E chi ha detto che è più grave? 
Forse è meno grave quel tipo di tradimento rispetto a quello dove il partner si innamora di un altro...lo vedo più "risolvibile".

Ma mi darebbe fastidio lo stesso eh :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sì che fa differenza fra maschi e femmine...
> Come mai esiste solo in maniera molto marginale e per casi limite il corrispondente maschile che hai citato della prostituta per gli uomini?
> La risposta è ovvia e scontata, non credi Nusicaa?



Mà, non ne sono del tutto convinta.
La cultura, la condanna sociale, sono tutte cose che sui comportamenti femminili pesano molto.
Mi riesce difficile talvolta distinguere tra differenze di pensiero "nature" and "nurture", ovvero originarie o inculcate.


----------



## Niko74 (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *E sì che fa differenza fra maschi e femmine...*
> Come mai esiste solo in maniera molto marginale e per casi limite il corrispondente maschile che hai citato della prostituta per gli uomini?
> La risposta è ovvia e scontata, non credi Nusicaa?


Se la metti sul piano della "disponibilità di offerta" ti do ragione, ma sul fatto che io non possa nemmeno concepire questa cosa...li ti sbagli


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh....come non potrei immaginarla
> Posso ben immaginare cosa proverei se mia moglie andasse a uomini a pagamento...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe l'aggravante rispetto ad eventuali uomini non a pagamento ?
> 
> Il pagamento stesso ?




Ti faccio la stessa domanda di Tuba.

Secondo me proveresti le stesse identiche sensazioni che stai provando ora, proprio perché sei un uomo e come tale, è soprattutto l'"idea" stessa a disgustarti. Anzi, visto che questa situazione è già di per sè anomala e inconsueta per una donna, specie se ancora giovane e piacente, non fai maggior fatica soltanto a pensarla?

Per una donna, di solito, e per me lo è, è un po' diverso il discorso.
Ci sono altre variabili da considerare facendo attenzione a non vedere solo l'aspetto della cosa in sè.


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Neanche un pò, sorriso a 64 denti e camminata, un pò traballante, a tre metri sopra il cielo.


Va beh, io parlo per me. Sarà che ancora posso permettermi di farlo gratis :mrgreen:, ma l'idea di pagare e, soprattutto, di un piacere a senso unico mi deprimerebbe, credo. E poi dopo mi sentirei un po' sola.

Non credo sia una questione di maschio o femmina. E' proprio il tipo di rapporto che mi avvilisce. Finto, ecco. Io non sono fatta per le cose finte.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Va beh, io parlo per me. Sarà che ancora posso permettermi di farlo gratis :mrgreen:, ma l'idea di pagare e, soprattutto, di *un piacere a senso unico *mi deprimerebbe, credo. E poi dopo mi sentirei un po' sola.
> 
> Non credo sia una questione di maschio o femmina. E' proprio il tipo di rapporto che mi avvilisce. Finto, ecco. Io non sono fatta per le cose finte.



Esattamente. Stessa cosa che ho pensato io. Solo scritto molto meglio


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Se la metti sul piano della "disponibilità di offerta" ti do ragione, ma sul fatto che io non possa nemmeno concepire questa cosa...li ti sbagli



E allora tendi a sminuire la tua bella moglie.
Ora come ora non dovresti proprio concepirla questa cosa


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E sì che fa differenza fra maschi e femmine...
> *Come mai esiste solo in maniera molto marginale e per casi limite il corrispondente maschile che hai citato della prostituta per gli uomini?*
> La risposta è ovvia e scontata, non credi Nusicaa?


Perchè una donna che vuole fare sesso non incontra difficoltà, in genere. Non ha bisogno di pagare.


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, non ne sono del tutto convinta.
> La cultura, la condanna sociale, sono tutte cose che sui comportamenti femminili pesano molto.
> Mi riesce difficile talvolta distinguere tra differenze di pensiero "nature" and "nurture", ovvero originarie o inculcate.



Ma infatti esprimevo un concetto sulla base della realtà oggettiva di come vanno le cose.
Probabilmente, la spiegazione è più culturale che non naturale.


----------



## Diletta (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè una donna che vuole fare sesso non incontra difficoltà, in genere. Non ha bisogno di pagare.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

Chi si ricorda di questo gran film sulla prostituzione maschile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le_JxSvDV9g


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY0FgUaIoCA&feature=related


comunque, e' sempre un mondo molto triste, sia al maschile o femminile


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Va beh, io parlo per me. Sarà che ancora posso permettermi di farlo gratis :mrgreen:, ma l'idea di pagare e, soprattutto, di un piacere a senso unico mi deprimerebbe, credo. E poi dopo mi sentirei un po' sola.


Stai confondendo due circostanze che non hanno niente a che vedere fra di loro. Il discorso del senso unico poi non sempre è vero; la solitudine, infine, la si prova quando si cerca in certe cose quello che certe cose non possono darti.

Guarda, visto che non ho problemi di sorta ti dico come è andata per me, giusto per vedere se riesco a farti vedere la cosa sotto una luce diversa.

Avevo da poco vinto una considerevole sommetta (ancora ringrazio Acqufresca del Cagliari che pareggiò il primo tempo col Bologna del campionato dell'anno scorso :mrgreen, roba da 5 cifre alla SNAI. Il fine settimana ero da solo, stavo gigioneggiando dentro casa sul decidere cosa fare che il DiavolettoCheCiHaFattoLitigà mi accende il tarlo. Fra il si e il no accendo il pc e guglo un pò. Mi escono 8 miliardi e mezzo di siti specializzati. La prima cosa che mi colpisce sono due sigle GFE e PSE (..zzo vuol dire ??) scopro che, nell'ordine significa, Girl Friend Experience e Porn Star Experience. Secondo te quale ho scelto ? :mrgreen: Mica volevo la _Fidanzata_. Qualche scambio di essemmesse con una specie d'agenzia che stava in russia (il numero russo era ) e dopo qualche ora bussano alla porta di casa mia il Freddo della Siberia abbracciato al Sole del Brasile (se le cose le devi fare le devi fare per bene, mica stamo a smacchià i leopardi). E' stato un pomeriggio divertentissimo, e non solo da quel punto di vista, e lo dimostra il fatto che le tipe, a detta loro, si sono del tutto dimenticate dell'orologio e anzi, hanno anche gradito alla grande la mia Carbonara, visto che ormai si era fatta una certa e le ho chiesto se volevano feramrsi a cena. (...cciloro quanto mangiano la Siberia e il Sertao, hanno fatto il bis).

Il Brasile quest'anno, sorprendendomi, si è pure ricordata del mio compleanno e mi ha mandato gli auguri.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai confondendo due circostanze che non hanno niente a che vedere fra di loro. Il discorso del senso unico poi non sempre è vero; la solitudine, infine, la si prova quando si cerca in certe cose quello che certe cose non possono darti.
> 
> Guarda, visto che non ho problemi di sorta ti dico come è andata per me, giusto per vedere se riesco a farti vedere la cosa sotto una luce diversa.
> 
> ...



Ohi, ti scrivi anche le referenze da solo adesso? 

Ammetto, il tuo racconto mi ha dato una sensazione di sole e allegria, per nulla triste. 

Anche se continuo a pensare che prostituirsi sia nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi una penosa necessità, non una scelta. Temo che il tuo caso sia una eccezione.

Però è una bella eccezione!


----------



## Niko74 (31 Maggio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora tendi a sminuire la tua bella moglie.
> Ora come ora non dovresti proprio concepirla questa cosa




E perché mai???
Io mica ho detto che mi immagino che mia moglie faccia ste cose.....però siamo andati in discorso, tu hai detto che io non potrei nemmeno concepirla sta cosa....quindi ho provato a pensarci e ho "concepito benissimo" e appurato che la cosa solo a pensarla mi da fastidio.

Per me è tanto logico....


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche se continuo a pensare che prostituirsi sia nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi una penosa necessità, non una scelta.


Non confondere la ragazzina costretta a mazzate a stare sulla strada con quella, magari laureata, che si fa due conti in tasca e realizza che in pochi anni guadgana quello che non potrebbe guadagnare in due vite. Nel secondo casa trattasi di vera e propria scelta.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non confondere la ragazzina costretta a mazzate a stare sulla strada con quella, magari laureata, che si fa due conti in tasca e realizza che in pochi anni guadgana quello che non potrebbe guadagnare in due vite. Nel secondo casa trattasi di vera e propria scelta.



Non confondo, e ti assicuro che considero il caso.

Tuttavia, anche non avendo sondaggi alla mano, non credo che rappresentino una percentuale significativa.
Anche nel tuo caso, non so la Siberia o il Brasile abbiano avuto molte altre scelte a parte quella.

Ammetto però di non aver mai fatto ricerche approfondite in proposito (non è sarcasmo)


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non confondo, e ti assicuro che considero il caso.
> 
> Tuttavia, anche non avendo sondaggi alla mano, non credo che rappresentino una percentuale significativa.
> Anche nel tuo caso, non so la Siberia o il Brasile abbiano avuto molte altre scelte a parte quella.
> ...


Ho detto Siberia per dare colorito al post :mrgreen:, ma era moscovita, laureata in legge. Con lo stipendio da avvocato avrebbe potuto vivere decentemente, a detta sua. La brasiliana lo era d'origine ma londinese di crescita e anche lei stava finendo gli studi universitari (quindi come vedi nessuna situazione di povertà o di stenti) e non penso loro siano state la classica eccezione alla regola.....credo che a certi livelli, si tratta di vera e propria scelta....sempre.


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stai confondendo due circostanze che non hanno niente a che vedere fra di loro. Il discorso del senso unico poi non sempre è vero; la solitudine, infine, la si prova quando si cerca in certe cose quello che certe cose non possono darti.
> 
> Guarda, visto che non ho problemi di sorta ti dico come è andata per me, giusto per vedere se riesco a farti vedere la cosa sotto una luce diversa.
> 
> ...


Buon per te!

Ma i modi di vivere il sesso sono diversi per tutti noi, a seconda della cultura, della sensibilità, delle esperienze pregresse. Per me il sesso è intimità, condivisione, gioco, spontaneità... è un modo di comunicare tra due persone che si scelgono reciprocamente e si piacciono. Ma non riesco a pensare di poter comprare tutto questo. Posso comprare un surrogato, fare finta e magari anche divertirmi lì per lì. Ma mi conosco e so che alla fine mi sentirei di aver fatto una cosa 'non da me'. Non sbagliata o immorale eh. Semplicemente non consona al mio essere.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Buon per te!
> 
> Ma i modi di vivere il sesso sono diversi per tutti noi, a seconda della cultura, della sensibilità, delle esperienze pregresse. Per me il sesso è intimità, condivisione, gioco, spontaneità... è un modo di comunicare tra due persone che si scelgono reciprocamente e si piacciono. Ma non riesco a pensare di poter comprare tutto questo. Posso comprare un surrogato, fare finta e magari anche divertirmi lì per lì. Ma mi conosco e so che alla fine mi sentirei di aver fatto una cosa 'non da me'. *Non sbagliata o immorale eh. Semplicemente non consona al mio essere.*



Messa cosi....non posso far altro che condividere il tuo pensiero :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto Siberia per dare colorito al post :mrgreen:, ma era moscovita, laureata in legge. Con lo stipendio da avvocato avrebbe potuto vivere decentemente, a detta sua. La brasiliana lo era d'origine ma londinese di crescita e anche lei stava finendo gli studi universitari (quindi come vedi nessuna situazione di povertà o di stenti) e non penso loro siano state la classica eccezione alla regola.....credo che a certi livelli, si tratta di vera e propria scelta....sempre.


 morale a parte dispiace che una donna che si è sacrificata per studiare con successo preferisca poi usare il proprio corpo per lavorare


----------



## Daniele (31 Maggio 2011)

Se avessi i soldi per me l'unico piacere sarebbe una bella Ford Mustang, del sesso non so che farmene...e purtroppo non scherzo. Dopo il secondo tradimento purtroppo via via mi è passato totalmente il piacere divenendo un qualcosa di meccanico...anche evitabile. Ovviamente non faccio passare brutti tempi alla mia ragazza, ma sono conoscio che ho dei problemi che è improbabile verranno risolti, ma non ci sto male.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

e per quanto riguarda pagare un uomo per fare sesso....
c'est paradossale 
come posso concepirlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> morale a parte dispiace che una donna che si è sacrificata per studiare con successo preferisca poi usare il proprio corpo per *lavorare*


E sulla parola in neretto l'inghippo, almeno secondo me. Fare l'avvocato è lavorare, fare la commessa è lavorare, fare quello che fanno loro, secondo il loro pensiero, è guadagnare in pochi anni quanto guadagnerebbero in due vite, per poi mettersi a fare quello che pare a loro; qualcuna ci riesce, qualcuna no perchè il rischio è di finire riuscchiata in certi meccanismi dai quali è poi difficle uscire.


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e per quanto riguarda pagare un uomo per fare sesso....
> c'est paradossale
> come posso concepirlo:mrgreen:


Sapessi quante donne ricche, mogli di uomini molto impegnati in affari o attivita' politiche si rivolgono a questi gigolo' :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulla parola in neretto l'inghippo, almeno secondo me. Fare l'avvocato è lavorare, fare la commessa è lavorare, fare quello che fanno loro, secondo il loro pensiero, è guadagnare in pochi anni quanto guadagnerebbero in due vite, per poi mettersi a fare quello che pare a loro; *qualcuna ci riesce*, qualcuna no perchè *il rischio è di finire riuscchiata in certi meccanismi dai quali è poi difficle uscire.*


Pochissime ... senza contare i rischi che corrono


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapessi quante donne ricche, mogli di uomini molto impegnati in affari o attivita' politiche si rivolgono a questi gigolo' :mrgreen:


 mi sentirei svilita nella mia femminilità.
che poi la maggior parte di questi tizi mi scatenerebbe ilarità, altro che libidine (parola grossa)


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> fare quello che fanno loro, secondo il loro pensiero, è guadagnare in pochi anni quanto guadagnerebbero in due vite, *per poi mettersi a fare quello che pare a loro*;


Boh.

Per fare quello che pare a me mi basta un'automobile con attaccata una roulotte, qualche cd, un libro, uno zaino nemmeno troppo capiente e un po' di tempo libero ogni tanto!


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sentirei svilita nella mia femminilità.
> che poi la maggior parte di questi tizi mi scatenerebbe ilarità, altro che libidine (parola grossa)


Eppure c'e' chi lo fa, se c'e' l'offerta vuol dire che c'e' richiesta


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

Quando arrivera' Examor chissa' cosa dira' :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sentirei svilita nella mia femminilità.
> che poi la maggior parte di questi tizi mi scatenerebbe ilarità, altro che libidine (parola grossa)


Però c'è da dire che sono bei ragazzi. Ho visto qualche sito, tempo fa. E sono addestrati nell'arte del corteggiamento. Credo che molte donne abbiano bisogno solo di attenzioni, più che di libidine.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però c'è da dire che sono bei ragazzi. Ho visto qualche sito, tempo fa. E sono addestrati nell'arte del corteggiamento. Credo che molte donne abbiano bisogno *solo di attenzioni*, più che di libidine.


 hai ragione ....ma è ancora più triste.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Per fare quello che pare a me mi basta un'automobile con attaccata una roulotte, qualche cd, un libro, uno zaino nemmeno troppo capiente e un po' di tempo libero ogni tanto!


A te. O a me. 

Quello che mi preme sottolineare è solo una cosa: digita _escort_ e guarda quanti siti escono; .tutte costrette dalle (a) condizioni di vita dei lor paesi d'origine (e con le Italiane, Francesi, Tedesche, Austriache, Svedesi, etc come la mettiamo ?) (b) da qualcuno che le sfrutta ? Non ci credo.


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A te. O a me.
> 
> Quello che mi preme sottolineare è solo una cosa: digita _escort_ e guarda quanti siti escono; .tutte costrette dalle (a) condizioni di vita dei lor paesi d'origine (e con le Italiane, Francesi, Tedesche, Austriache, Svedesi, etc come la mettiamo ?) (b) da qualcuno che le sfrutta ? Non ci credo.


Già presa una visione di certi siti, purtroppo.

Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che in tanti casi sia una scelta. Dettata, però, dall'importanza esagerata che i soldi hanno nella nostra vita. Molto triste, secondo me, aver bisogno di 'tanto' per essere felici, quando a volte basta davvero 'poco'.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione ....ma è ancora più triste.


Ecco, questo metterebbe tristezza pure a me, concordo. E' cercare di colmare un vuoto con un surrogato a tempo, ed allora concordo anche, in questo caso, con chi dice che, dopo, ci si sente più soli.


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

*Prostituzione*

Sapete che ci sono molti modi di prostituirsi ?


Alcuni

1) Sposare una persona per il suo stato finanziario e sociale.

2) Dare via i propri ideali/principi per una mangiata di soldi (e questo vale in tutti gli ambienti lavorativi).

3) Accettare certi compromessi assurdi solo per convenienza personale


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sapete che ci sono molti modi di prostituirsi ?
> 
> 
> Alcuni
> ...


Sei un informatico? Allora:

 Lavori a degli orari bizzarri... come le prostitute
 Sei pagato per rendere felice il tuo cliente... come le prostitute
 Il tuo cliente paga tanto, ma è il tuo padrone che intasca... come le prostitute
 Anche se sei bravo, non sei mai fiero di quello che fai... come le prostitute
 Sei ricompensato se soddisfi le fantasie del cliente... come le prostitute
 Ti è difficile avere e mantenere una famiglia... come le prostitute
 Quando ti domandano in che cosa consiste il tuo lavoro, tu non puoi spiegarlo... come le prostitute
 I tuoi amici si allontanano da te e resti solo con gente del tuo tipo... come le prostitute
 E' il cliente che paga l'hotel e le ore di lavoro... come le prostitute
 Il tuo padrone ha una gran bella macchina... come le prostitute
 Quando vai in "missione" da un cliente, arrivi con un gran sorriso... come le prostitute
 Ma quando hai finito, sei di cattivo umore... come le prostitute
 Per valutare le tue capacità ti sottopongono a dei terribili test... come le prostitute
 Il cliente vuole pagare sempre meno e tu devi fare delle meraviglie... come le prostitute
 Quando ti alzi dal letto dici "Non posso fare questo per tutta la vita"... come le prostitute

Il Tuba è un informatico, solo che se illo tempore avesse deciso di fare la prostituta a quest'ora avrebbe guadagnato mille mila bazillioni euri e starebbe già in pensione :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (31 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei un informatico? Allora:
> 
> Lavori a degli orari bizzarri... come le prostitute
> Sei pagato per rendere felice il tuo cliente... come le prostitute
> ...



Coraggio  c'e' anche di peggio  compra di tanto in tanto un biglietto della lotteria :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E perché mai???
> Io mica ho detto che mi immagino che mia moglie faccia ste cose.....però siamo andati in discorso, tu hai detto che io non potrei nemmeno concepirla sta cosa....quindi ho provato a pensarci e ho "concepito benissimo" e appurato che la cosa solo a pensarla mi da fastidio.
> 
> Per me è tanto logico....



Riprendo solo ora il tuo post, ho capito la logica in ciò che mi volevi dire (meglio tardi che mai).
C'era un malinteso sul significato della parola "concepire" intesa per me come non dover neanche considerare la cosa riferita alla tua bella moglie (proprio per il fatto scontato che tua moglie non ne avrebbe bisogno...)
Sul fatto di poterci pensare per assurdo...ok, si può pensare a tutto.
Scusa per la "durezza" di comprendonio dimostrata !


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non confondere la ragazzina costretta a mazzate a stare sulla strada con quella, magari laureata, che si fa due conti in tasca e realizza che in pochi anni guadgana quello che non potrebbe guadagnare in due vite. Nel secondo casa trattasi di vera e propria scelta.


E non dimenticare quella che lo fa occasionalmente per piacere...cioè..per l'andrenalina...
Poi esiste anche escortforum:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho detto Siberia per dare colorito al post :mrgreen:, ma era moscovita, laureata in legge. Con lo stipendio da avvocato avrebbe potuto vivere decentemente, a detta sua. La brasiliana lo era d'origine ma londinese di crescita e anche lei stava finendo gli studi universitari (quindi come vedi nessuna situazione di povertà o di stenti) e non penso loro siano state la classica eccezione alla regola.....credo che a certi livelli, si tratta di vera e propria scelta....sempre.


Appunto a certi livelli...
Io nel mio piccolo ho conosciuto una studentessa di medicina ungherese...che in quindici giorni sui cubi del Boys...si pagava due anni di studi...

Ma a certi livelli intendo anche...
Caratteristiche...ehm...fisiche...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulla parola in neretto l'inghippo, almeno secondo me. Fare l'avvocato è lavorare, fare la commessa è lavorare, fare quello che fanno loro, secondo il loro pensiero, è guadagnare in pochi anni quanto guadagnerebbero in due vite, per poi mettersi a fare quello che pare a loro; qualcuna ci riesce, qualcuna no perchè il rischio è di finire riuscchiata in certi meccanismi dai quali è poi difficle uscire.


Mah a sentire la mia amica escort...che è invece serba...un investimento eh?
Lei dice cosa ti importa a te se per raggiungere i miei obiettivi, ho fatto certe cose? A 40 chiudo e faccio la signora per il resto dei miei giorni, con il culetto ben parato.

Mi ha detto che i meccanismi in cui si fottono certe donne è...come dire...se diventa per te necessario avere 1000 euro al giorno per vivere, diventi tu dipendente dai clienti, nel senso che ogni giorni devi realizzare tot...anche la cocaina...costa eh?

Lei dice che invece è sempre lei padrona del gioco: decide sempre con chi, quando, perchè e per come.

Lei ci sta riuscendo e alla grande.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E
> Poi esiste anche escortforum:carneval:


E secondo te, prima di correre il rischio di prendere la fregatura, una letta per vedere se quell'agenzia che rispondeva al numero russo non fosse una sòla, non l'ho data su quel sito ?. Debbo dire ottime referenze: professionali e solleciti. Poi dicono che l'U.R.S.S. è una terra di pelandroni. :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che i meccanismi in cui si fottono certe donne è...come dire...se diventa per te necessario avere 1000 euro al giorno per vivere, diventi tu dipendente dai clienti, nel senso che ogni giorni devi realizzare tot...anche la cocaina...costa eh?


E' proprio quello a cui mi riferivo io. QUando non sei abituato a gestire certe somme, il denaro può darti alla testa, ed esci fuori dalla realtà. Poi ti ritrovi ad una certa età e scopri che non hai nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei un informatico? Allora:
> 
> Lavori a degli orari bizzarri... come le prostitute
> Sei pagato per rendere felice il tuo cliente... come le prostitute
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Mitico Tuba...
Sai ehm...nella vita volevo fare il pornodivo...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma a differenza dei concorsi per musicisti...ehm...

Al casting...
Mi hanno riso in faccia...

Però ok...ci ho provato anch'io con il mio pene penoso:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Poi Tuba a fare i gigolò dev'essere durissima...
Sai come vanno certe cose eh?
Se lei non ti piace...ehm...non c'è Viagra che tenga:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quindi anche per fare il gigolò...ci vogliono doti di natura...inclinazioni ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E secondo te, prima di correre il rischio di prendere la fregatura, una letta per vedere se quell'agenzia che rispondeva al numero russo non fosse una sòla, non l'ho data su quel sito ?. Debbo dire ottime referenze: professionali e solleciti. Poi dicono che l'U.R.S.S. è una terra di pelandroni. :carneval:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma hai visto i commenti dei clienti...con i voti?
Da non credere...
L'indice di gradimento...fuckmeter...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## Examor74 (1 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che tutto quello che provi è normale e credo capiti a tutti i traditi, datti un po' di tempo per metabolizzare la cosa. Il dolore e la delusione devono fare il loro corso. Essere traditi è sempre un piccolo trauma perchè ci rende consapevoli del fatto che il nostro partner si è, in qualche modo e per motivi diversi, allontanato deliberatamente da noi.
> 
> Perdonare non serve a niente, credo.
> Capire, invece, è molto più utile per te. Solo capendo puoi assimilare, dare un senso e, credimi, questo senso ti aiuterà ad eliminare tutte quelle emozioni forti che provi adesso, tutte le ossessioni.
> ...


 
Grazie Sole, 

in effetti è quello che sto tentando di fare anche se è la cosa che mi fa più male. Non vorrei scoprire che lei ha cercato qualcosa che comunque io non potrei mai darle... 

Per ora le cosa vanno meglio, ma non so fino a quando (sempre per la mia altalena)!


----------



## Examor74 (1 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, non l'ho mai fatto...anche perché da 18 anni (tra matrimonio e prima) sono assieme a mia moglie e ciò andrebbe in contrasto con i miei principi.
> 
> Per il fatto che se tuo marito fosse andato solo a mignotte per te non sarebbero tradimenti...vorrei proprio vedere  è che adesso già sai che ha fatto anche altro per cui ti sembra poco il fatto delle escort.


Concordo pienamente. Un tradimento è un tradimento indipendentemente dal fatto che avvenga con una "professionista" o no. NIko devi recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie, e non cercare un surrogato... Non mi sembra che sia quello che vuoi. 
Forza!
L.


----------



## Examor74 (1 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti va di spiegarmi come mai hai scelto quel nick?
> 
> da quel che racconti
> il tuo amore è tutt'altro che "ex"



Amoremio, in realtà è il nome di un mio personaggio di D&D con cui giocavo da ragazzo. No, ilo mio amore non è ex, anzi tuttaltro!:up:


----------



## Examor74 (1 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando arrivera' Examor chissa' cosa dira' :mrgreen:


Marì mi posso permettere una battuta? 
Direi che il discorso sta andando a puttane...


----------



## Examor74 (1 Giugno 2011)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Fantastico parallelo!!




Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei un informatico? Allora:
> 
> Lavori a degli orari bizzarri... come le prostitute
> Sei pagato per rendere felice il tuo cliente... come le prostitute
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (1 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Fantastico parallelo!!


Tana per un'altra prost.....oppss.....Informatico :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (1 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Marì mi posso permettere una battuta?
> Direi che il discorso sta andando a puttane...



Ovviamente SI :yes:

I discorsi qua dentro spesso prendono strade diverse  ma basta poco per riprederli 

Ciao.


----------



## Diletta (1 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Un tradimento è un tradimento indipendentemente dal fatto che avvenga con una "professionista" o no. NIko devi recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie, e non cercare un surrogato... Non mi sembra che sia quello che vuoi.
> Forza!
> L.




Examor, non esagerare anche tu, ti prego!
Gliel'ho consigliato io scherzosamente, più che altro per sdrammatizzare  il clima che respiriamo un po' tutti noi. Ogni tanto devo alleggerire la presa...quando diventa troppo pesante.

Certo che deve far di tutto per recuperare il rapporto con la dolce metà, ma comunque un'evasione di quel tipo non pregiudicherebbe davvero il recupero, non c'entra proprio niente, sarebbe solo e soltanto una valvola di sfogo che, per un uomo, ancor più che per una donna, è di vitale importanza e fisiologico, sempre che se ne abbia voglia, ovviamente.
Sul concetto tradimento, bé, sapete già come la pensi al riguardo...


----------



## feeling (1 Giugno 2011)

(premettendo che ho letto tutto e mi avete fatto morire dal ridere)

Volevo dire una cosa a proprosito dei dubbi di examor sul confronto.
Perche questa cosa viene fuori davvero molto spesso, ed io, non riesco a concepirla.
Secondo me gli interrogatori per scendere nei dettagli non fanno che male a te e basta. E non sono per nulla costruttivi.

Quando vai con uomo per la prima volta (IMHO), sei così agitata ed emozionata che non ti passa nemmeno per l'anticamera del cervello di metterti li a fare paragoni, al massimo agisci secondo le esperienze acquisite in passato ma non paragoni di certo. E ti dirò che molto spesso, non si possono nemmeno fare, non esiste il meglio o il peggio, ma solo il diverso.
Come dice il Conte, siamo tutti unici, e credo che ogni combinazione abbia un esito unico ed inimitabile. 
E poi se caso, i confronti li ha fatti con lui, paragonandolo a te, e non viceversa, e i fatti dicono che ha chiuso ed è tornata da te, quindi cosa non ti torna?

Io ti posso dire che prima di me, mio marito è stato 15 anni con la sua prima moglie, e lungi da me sapere o interessarmi, cosa facevano, come lo facevano, ogni quanto....non sono affari miei. Io mi concentro su come lo fa con me e basta, cercando di rendere la cosa sempre migliore.

E poi la performance non è tutto, anzi, mio marito, dei 7 uomini che ho avuto nella mia vita (tenetevi i commenti per voi che da ogniuno di loro ho imparato qualcosa) è forse quello meno disinibito e "prestante" ma ho scelto lui per altri motivi e su quello ci si lavora fino a trovare l'equilibrio perfetto per noi.

Non ti martoriare col paragone, perche veramente, sono certa che non le passi nemmeno per la testa.


----------



## dottor manhattan (5 Giugno 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> (premettendo che ho letto tutto e mi avete fatto morire dal ridere)
> 
> Volevo dire una cosa a proprosito dei dubbi di examor sul confronto.
> Perche questa cosa viene fuori davvero molto spesso, ed io, non riesco a concepirla.
> ...


Concordo in pieno. In condizioni di sana autostima, sono considerazioni elementari che vengono prontamente elaborate.

C'è però il problema oggettivo dell'infertilità di Examor che riporta quel confronto a fare considerazioni profondamente personali dove gli altri costituiscono comunque un termine di paragone.

Quantunque Examor possa sforzarsi di ragionare secondo il quadro che hai fatto, elaborare l'impossibilità di soddisfare il desiderio della moglie di avere figli, che è anche suo, *può* divenire un discorso soggettivo. Si tratta comunque di un limite, opinabile purtroppo.


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. In condizioni di sana autostima, sono considerazioni elementari che vengono prontamente elaborate.
> 
> C'è però il problema oggettivo dell'infertilità di Examor che riporta quel confronto a fare considerazioni profondamente personali dove gli altri costituiscono comunque un termine di paragone.
> 
> Quantunque Examor possa sforzarsi di ragionare secondo il quadro che hai fatto, elaborare l'impossibilità di soddisfare il desiderio della moglie di avere figli, che è anche suo, *può* divenire un discorso soggettivo. Si tratta comunque di un limite, opinabile purtroppo.



Dottor Manhattan, hai colto la situazione. 
In queste settimane ho parlato molto con mia moglie e abbiamo chiarito molte cose. 
Lei ovviamente minimizza l'importanza fisica e sentimentale di questa relazione e devo dire che le credo. 
Ho però ancora un dubbio da sottoporvi. 
Inutile dire che in queste settimane ho scavato nel suo privato ( cellulare, mail) con il suo consenso, ma ho trovato traccia di messaggi che gli ha spedito non più tardi di mercoledì e di mail vecchie che non aveva ancora cancellato. 
Quando gliene ho parlato lei ha negato e ad un successivo controllo insieme, le mail era sparita. 
Questo mi fa infuriare ancora di più, il fatto che continui a mentirmi. 
Posso tentare di illudermi che lo faccia per non farmi del male ( ha detto di voler cancellare tutte le tracce di questa storia), ma è così difficile essere sincera con me? Questo mi fadubitare di tutto quello che mi ha detto, ma non riesco a farglielo capire. Il messaggio poi avrebbe potuto essere il più innocente del mondo, ma perché quando le chiedo quand'è l'ultima volta che si sono scritti o sentiti anche solo per lavoro lei non me lodice? 
E poi quando le sbatto in faccia la verità, tenta di negare fino in fondo? 
Sono infuriato nero e non riesco più a fidarmi di nulla. Specifico che il messaggio non l'ho letto, ma ho trovato il numero del destinatario e la data d'invio nel registro del cell: quando le ho chiesto di chi era quel numero lei ha detto di non saperlo, (mentre io so benissimo di chi è e gliel'ho detto). 
to sbagliando a voler ricostruire?


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Dottor Manhattan, hai colto la situazione.
> In queste settimane ho parlato molto con mia moglie e abbiamo chiarito molte cose.
> Lei ovviamente minimizza l'importanza fisica e sentimentale di questa relazione e devo dire che le credo.
> Ho però ancora un dubbio da sottoporvi.
> ...


Bella domanda.

Se la strada sarà quella sappi che non sarà una passeggiata, soprattutto non sarà come quando volti la pagina di un libro.

Devi fare una cosa per te, smetterla di cercare tra le cose accadute. A riguardo sai già abbastanza, anzi, considera anche che il sentimento che lei ha provato (o prova ancora) per l'altro potrebbe essre tutt'altro che "blando". Non ti dirà mai tutta la verità.

Poni i tuoi paletti, quelli che determinano le nuove condizioni nel vostro rapporto. Se sei disposto a recuperare, diglielo, lo stesso deve essere pure per lei.

Purtroppo per te, paradossalmente, sarà da questo momento che inizierai a controllarla, a patto che tu smetta di offuscarti il cervello per cose già accadute e alle quali non potrai mai porre rimedio.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Dottor Manhattan, hai colto la situazione.
> In queste settimane ho parlato molto con mia moglie e abbiamo chiarito molte cose.
> Lei ovviamente minimizza l'importanza fisica e sentimentale di questa relazione e devo dire che le credo.
> Ho però ancora un dubbio da sottoporvi.
> ...


Eeeehh.....è sorprendente come neghino anche davanti all'evidenza più innegabile vero???. 
Poi a te non lo dice....a me diceva che non si sentivano da 2 mesi :rotfl:
Probabilmente lo fanno per non fari soffrire ulteriormente.....a me invece sembra di essere considerato un idiota che può essere fregato a piacimento.


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeehh.....è sorprendente come neghino anche davanti all'evidenza più innegabile vero???.
> Poi a te non lo dice....a me diceva che non si sentivano da 2 mesi :rotfl:
> Probabilmente lo fanno per non fari soffrire ulteriormente.....a me invece sembra di essere considerato un idiota che può essere fregato a piacimento.


 
hai ragione Niko, però non vorrei fare la figura del coglione totale. 
Condivido anche l'opinione di Doc Manhattan, ma le case accadute sono un conto, l'sms è di due giorni fa...
mah....


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> hai ragione Niko, però non vorrei fare la figura del coglione totale.
> Condivido anche l'opinione di Doc Manhattan, ma le case accadute sono un conto, l'sms è di due giorni fa...
> mah....


Sono stati complici e lo saranno ancora.
Effettivamente l'sms è troppo recente, ma comunque non hai scelta.

Non otterrai molte certezze a breve, lascia che la situazione maturi. Viaggerai a vista.


----------



## Simy (6 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Sono stati complici e lo saranno ancora.
> Effettivamente l'sms è troppo recente, ma comunque non hai scelta.
> 
> Non otterrai molte certezze a breve, lascia che la situazione maturi. Viaggerai a vista.


 :up:quoto!
anche se va detto che alla fine o si accetta la situazione cosi com'è e si prova ad andare avanti oppure si mette la parola fine.
certo che passare una vita a "controllare" l'altro non è bello


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Dottor Manhattan, hai colto la situazione.
> In queste settimane ho parlato molto con mia moglie e abbiamo chiarito molte cose.
> Lei ovviamente minimizza l'importanza fisica e sentimentale di questa relazione e devo dire che le credo.
> Ho però ancora un dubbio da sottoporvi.
> ...


e il messaggio di mercoledì era rimasto?

comunque i contatti non si interrompono mai di botto (ed essendo un cliente potrebbero essere una necessità)

la cosa preoccupante è che abbia fatto sparire la mail
l'inganno, insomma

di quando era la mail?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> hai ragione Niko, però non vorrei fare la figura del coglione totale.
> Condivido anche l'opinione di Doc Manhattan, ma le case accadute sono un conto, l'sms è di due giorni fa...
> mah....


potrebbe anche essere che lui le abbia mandato un sms e lei abbia risposto ribadendo che, sul personale, non hanno nulla da dirsi


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> potrebbe anche essere che lui le abbia mandato un sms e lei abbia risposto ribadendo che, sul personale, non hanno nulla da dirsi


Avevo pensato la stessa cosa anch'io. Ma è meglio che lui resti bene in guardia. E non illudersi troppo.


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Avevo pensato la stessa cosa anch'io. Ma è meglio che lui resti bene in guardia. E non illudersi troppo.


concordo, ma allora perché non dirmelo? 
Mi ha orami detto tutto, perché negare davanti al numero fingendo di non sapere di chi fosse (l'ho imparato a memoria io..)
x amoremio: il messaggio non era rimasto, ma esiste una funzionalità che consente di vedere il registro chiamate e il registro destinatari sms. 
La mail invece era vecchia, ma le avevo chiesto dei chirimenti e il giorno dopo la mail pufff non c'era più... 
la cosa che mi fa impazzire è che queste bugie non necessarie mi fanno tmere che anche tutto il resto non sia vero...


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> concordo, ma allora perché non dirmelo?
> Mi ha orami detto tutto, perché negare davanti al numero fingendo di non sapere di chi fosse (l'ho imparato a memoria io..)
> x amoremio: il messaggio non era rimasto, ma esiste una funzionalità che consente di vedere il registro chiamate e il registro destinatari sms.
> La mail invece era vecchia, ma le avevo chiesto dei chirimenti e il giorno dopo la mail pufff non c'era più...
> la cosa che mi fa impazzire è che queste bugie non necessarie *mi fanno tmere che anche tutto il resto non sia vero*...


ti capisco benissimo


a lei lo hai detto?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> concordo, ma allora perché non dirmelo?
> Mi ha orami detto tutto, perché negare davanti al numero fingendo di non sapere di chi fosse (l'ho imparato a memoria io..)
> x amoremio: il messaggio non era rimasto, ma esiste una funzionalità che consente di vedere il registro chiamate e il registro destinatari sms.
> La mail invece era vecchia, ma le avevo chiesto dei chirimenti e il giorno dopo la mail pufff non c'era più...
> la cosa che mi fa impazzire è che queste bugie non necessarie mi fanno tmere che anche tutto il resto non sia vero...


Uffi...perchè si ha paura di dire la verità no?
Cavoli se lei non vuole perderti...ricorrerà ad ogni sistema...no?
Non è che voglia imbrogliarti è che magari teme la tua reazione...no?
Non puoi fare come me?
Ti dici...alzando le spalle..." Ma si dai anche lei conterà balle...ogni tanto capita!"...e fai come me...il finto mona no?
Intanto metti via in saccoccia...
Quel giorno che s'incazza e ti dice non ti fidi di me...tu tiri fuori dalla saccoccia i tuoi motivi perchè non ti fidi di lei...
Allora si vedi come s'incazza...
Dai poi metti in conto l'orgoglio femminile eh?...
Se vuoi perdonare...devi disinteressarti di tutti i particolari spiacevoli della faccenda.


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti capisco benissimo
> 
> 
> a lei lo hai detto?


 
le ho detto delle mail e dice che non ricorda di averla cancellata, ma che ha stamapato le sue mail per me. (ma io ancora non le ho viste) 
Stamattina dopo aver negato ho lasciato passare un po' di tempo e prima di salutarla le ho solo detto: so io di chi è quel numero e stasera asspetto chiarimenti.... 
che imbecille che sono... mi sento un folle... ora sto tentando di ricostruire i suoi archivi di posta.... vorrei essere un ignorante informatico totale....


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffi...perchè si ha paura di dire la verità no?
> Cavoli se lei non vuole perderti...ricorrerà ad ogni sistema...no?
> Non è che voglia imbrogliarti è che magari teme la tua reazione...no?
> Non puoi fare come me?
> ...


sei un mito... hai ragione. Basta cazzate e investigazioni... se mi ha mentito la pagheròà con la sua coscienza, ed in tutto questo io continuo ad amarla alla follia....


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> le ho detto delle mail e dice che non ricorda di averla cancellata, ma che ha stamapato le sue mail per me. (ma io ancora non le ho viste)
> Stamattina dopo aver negato ho lasciato passare un po' di tempo e prima di salutarla le ho solo detto: so io di chi è quel numero e stasera asspetto chiarimenti....
> che imbecille che sono... mi sento un folle... ora sto tentando di ricostruire i suoi archivi di posta.... vorrei essere un ignorante informatico totale....


non mi sono spiegata

a lei hai detto che sei pronto a crederle ma che pretendi chiarezza e sincerità, altrimenti non puoi riuscire?

esci dai tatticismi estremi

in questo momento hai bisogno di controllarla per avere conferme
non è bello ma ci sta

ma lei avrà paura di fare o dire qualcosa che possa peggiorare la sua situazione
e anche questo ci sta

e questa situazione vi può sfuggire di mano


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> sei un mito... hai ragione. Basta cazzate e investigazioni... se mi ha mentito la pagheròà con la sua coscienza, ed in tutto questo io continuo ad amarla alla follia....


Eh eh....pure io me lo sono ripromesso più volte...ogni tanto però ci scappa la controllatina 
Devo dire però che sto diminuendo parecchio rispetto all'inizio


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata
> 
> a lei hai detto che sei pronto a crederle ma che pretendi chiarezza e sincerità, altrimenti non puoi riuscire?
> 
> ...


Esattamente quello che le ho detto io ed è per questo che abbiamo passato ore ed ore di questo bellissimo ponte del cazzo (scusate la parola ponte..) a parlare di questa storia. 
Ieri ero convinto di tutto e di essermi lasciato alle spalle il peggio e stamattina questa scoperta ( che contravviene a quanto lei mi ha detto ieri che non si erano più sentiti nemmeno per lavoro da 15 gg...)


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh eh....pure io me lo sono ripromesso più volte...ogni tanto però ci scappa la controllatina
> Devo dire però che sto diminuendo parecchio rispetto all'inizio


 
il tarlo è micidiale... premetto che io e mi a moglie non abbiamo alcun segreto in merito a psw ed accessi ed in effetti non pensavo potesse usare un sistema così ovvio e controllabile. 
Pensavo ad  una chat in pvt, un account fb fasullo.....
mah...


----------



## Niko74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> il tarlo è micidiale... premetto che io e mi a moglie non abbiamo alcun segreto in merito a psw ed accessi ed in effetti non pensavo potesse usare un sistema così ovvio e controllabile.
> Pensavo ad una chat in pvt, un account fb fasullo.....
> mah...


Mia moglie invece se li conservava belli belli sul telefono i messaggini del suo amore....
Non l'avevo MAI controllata in vita mia...però appena ho avuto dubbi lo ho fatto e...il resto è storia....


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che le ho detto io ed è per questo che abbiamo passato ore ed ore di questo bellissimo ponte del cazzo (scusate la parola ponte..) a parlare di questa storia.
> Ieri ero convinto di tutto e di essermi lasciato alle spalle il peggio e stamattina questa scoperta ( che contravviene a quanto lei mi ha detto ieri che non si erano più sentiti nemmeno per lavoro da 15 gg...)


Conosco benissimo quali siano ora i meccanismi mentali con i quali ti trovi ora a combattere.

Mi ripeto, la guardia non abbassarla mai, allo stesso tempo dimentica ciò che è stato e che lei ha fatto. Di questo sei tu che ne hai bisogno.

Abbandonati a questa situazione, non riuscirai a controllare le tue pulsioni, cosi come non resisterai a non controllarla. Non aver paura, acquisisci un nuovo stato mentale. Il tradimento esiste è sarà sempre cosi, alla faccia di tutte le categorie di individui.

Scoprirai col tempo quale sarà la tua strada.


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Conosco benissimo quali siano ora i meccanismi mentali con i quali ti trovi ora a combattere.
> 
> Mi ripeto, la guardia non abbassarla mai, allo stesso tempo dimentica ciò che è stato e che lei ha fatto. Di questo sei tu che ne hai bisogno.
> 
> ...


 
mi inchino profondamente :umile:

ma non posso "approvare"


----------



## Examor74 (6 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi inchino profondamente :umile:
> 
> ma non posso "approvare"


cosa non approvi?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> cosa non approvi?


approvo quello che ha detto 

ma non posso usare il sistema di approvazione del forum (sai, il tastino in alto a destra di ciascun post, a sinistra di quello col punto esclamativo) perchè dovrei prima approvare o disapprovare altri


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> sei un mito... hai ragione. Basta cazzate e investigazioni... se mi ha mentito la pagheròà con la sua coscienza, ed in tutto questo io continuo ad amarla alla follia....


Ma ti capisco...
Quando sei innamorato fai montagne di cazzate...
Al punto che poi se le guardi retrospettivamente ti dici...ma che figure da invornito che mi sono fatto...
Poi dai loro hanno anche le bugie buone no?
Sai quando tergiversano, saltano i fossi, ti dicono una cosa per un'altra, ti intortano...
Vogliono sempre avere ragione...
Sai caro...è importante per me questa conoscenza...capisci caro? Ne va della mia carriera...ehm...sai...ma non è come pensi tu...dai non pensare male...


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

Examor, ma pensi che un traditore o una traditrice abbiano una  coscienza? Scusa, ma se l'avessero non si smutanderebbero così. Ah, mai  valutato di dire a tua moglie di eliminare del tutto il cliente oppure di cercare un altro lavoro (ovviamente non lasciando l'attuale, ma impegnandosi evidentemente a cambiare) per il male che ti ha fatto? per me non se ne rende conto di quello che ti ha combinato, nessun traditore se ne rende conto dei danni che fa, pensano che tutto passa, che tanto il tempo è amico, non sanno che se non curato un tradimento diventa una una ferita mal rimarginata che non solo si vede sempre ma che fa anche un male cane!


----------



## Examor74 (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Examor, ma pensi che un traditore o una traditrice abbiano una  coscienza? Scusa, ma se l'avessero non si smutanderebbero così. Ah, mai  valutato di dire a tua moglie di eliminare del tutto il cliente oppure di cercare un altro lavoro (ovviamente non lasciando l'attuale, ma impegnandosi evidentemente a cambiare) per il male che ti ha fatto? per me non se ne rende conto di quello che ti ha combinato, nessun traditore se ne rende conto dei danni che fa, pensano che tutto passa, che tanto il tempo è amico, non sanno che se non curato un tradimento diventa una una ferita mal rimarginata che non solo si vede sempre ma che fa anche un male cane!


Daniele è sacrosanto quello che dici. Le ho chiesto di cambiare lavoro ed effetivamente lei si sta attivamente muovendo in tal senso. 
IL problema non è solo questa storia, ma il suo lavoro ci toglie tantissimo in termini di tempo da passare insieme, di vacanze che saltano, di tensioni che si portano a casa ... e casini vari. Io ho una discreta riuscita profesionale, mentre lei da poco ha cominciato mettendosi in proprio una attività di studio. 
Hai ragione anche quando dici che è una ferita che non si rimarginerà. 
Ieri notte ho passato tutto il tempo a tentare di recuperare le mail che si erano scritti attraverso un programma che ho conprato ( rendetevi conto a che punti sono arrivato...) pensando così di sapere tutto (ehm ovviamente oltra ad aver speso dei soldi non ce l'ho fatta...porc putt mis ladra). 
Oggi penso che mi spaventa anche la sua reazione: è dolcissima, sempre vicina e premurosa, mi sembra di essere  tornato ai primi tempi del fidanamento. E qui viene fuori l'atro dubbio: ok , lo sta facendo per farsi perdonare, perché sà di aver fatto una cazzata, ma quando il tempo avrà lenito un po' questa sensazione di groppo allo stomaco che ho, tornerà il caterpillar di prima, tutta orientata al lavoro? 
stiamo parlando moltissimo, ma temo di non riuscire mai a superare questa cosa. Ogni volta che sarà fuori per lavoro io penserò che mi stia tradendo, ogni volta che cancellerà un messaggio dal cellulare io penserò che sarà per non farmelo leggere... temo che impazzirò e temo di non riuscire a capire quanto ancora sia vero il suo sentimento nei miei confronti. 
se solo avessi pensato tutto questo avrei preferito non scoprire nulla...

Ps: il cliente "merda" dopo il 30 di giugno sparirà... o almeno così mi dice...


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> il cliente "merda" dopo il 30 di giugno sparirà... o almeno così mi dice...


Dopo il 30 di giugno potrai divertirti contro di lui allora? Mai pensato di andarci a parlare e offenderlo come non mai? Di sfogarti contro chi non conosci e che quindi puoi dire ogni cosa orribile senza avere alcuna remora? Lui che centra? Poco, ma in fondo se vuoi recuperare con tua moglie con lei non puoi sfogarti...e in questi momenti è la cosa migliore.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Daniele è sacrosanto quello che dici. Le ho chiesto di cambiare lavoro ed effetivamente lei si sta attivamente muovendo in tal senso.
> IL problema non è solo questa storia, ma il suo lavoro ci toglie tantissimo in termini di tempo da passare insieme, di vacanze che saltano, di tensioni che si portano a casa ... e casini vari. Io ho una discreta riuscita profesionale, mentre lei da poco ha cominciato mettendosi in proprio una attività di studio.
> Hai ragione anche quando dici che è una ferita che non si rimarginerà.
> Ieri notte ho passato tutto il tempo a tentare di recuperare le mail che si erano scritti attraverso un programma che ho conprato ( rendetevi conto a che punti sono arrivato...) pensando così di sapere tutto (ehm ovviamente oltra ad aver speso dei soldi non ce l'ho fatta...porc putt mis ladra).
> ...


Io farei i salti di gioia ad avere una reazione del genere e tu ti spaventi ? 
Io son qua da 3 mesi e non vedo il minimo passo verso di me...già il fatto che tua moglie voglia farsi perdonare per me sarebbe moltissimo.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io farei i salti di gioia ad avere una reazione del genere e tu ti spaventi ?
> Io son qua da 3 mesi e non vedo il minimo passo verso di me...già il fatto che tua moglie voglia farsi perdonare per me sarebbe moltissimo.


Pensavo la stessa cosa, se è come dice lui non mi sembra una brutta situazione.

Purtroppo è eccessivamente insicuro.

Examor, anche se non sei del tutto biasimabile per via delle motivazioni di cui si parlava, sappi che, se lei si mostra disponibile a ricostruire, devi prendere tu la situazione in mano.

Le tue insicurezze sono la prima cosa che devi rimuovere, sarebbero controproducenti.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa, se è come dice lui non mi sembra una brutta situazione.
> 
> Purtroppo è eccessivamente insicuro.
> 
> ...


 verissimo! bravo...come al solito!


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> verissimo! bravo...come al solito!


Grazie, l'assegno te lo mando domani. Mi raccomando, acqua in bocca.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Grazie, l'assegno te lo mando domani. Mi raccomando, acqua in bocca.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei tremendo! ora lo sanno tutti..... e poi dici a me acqua in bocca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Daniele è sacrosanto quello che dici. Le ho chiesto di cambiare lavoro ed effetivamente lei si sta attivamente muovendo in tal senso.
> IL problema non è solo questa storia, ma il suo lavoro ci toglie tantissimo in termini di tempo da passare insieme, di vacanze che saltano, di tensioni che si portano a casa ... e casini vari. Io ho una discreta riuscita profesionale, mentre lei da poco ha cominciato mettendosi in proprio una attività di studio.
> Hai ragione anche quando dici che è una ferita che non si rimarginerà.
> Ieri notte ho passato tutto il tempo a tentare di recuperare le mail che si erano scritti attraverso un programma che ho conprato ( rendetevi conto a che punti sono arrivato...) pensando così di sapere tutto (ehm ovviamente oltra ad aver speso dei soldi non ce l'ho fatta...porc putt mis ladra).
> ...


Stanotte ti ho letto per la prima volta,mi era proprio sfuggito.
Mi permetto di dirti che un perche'si tradisce alle volte non c'e',io per esempio mi auto assolvo perche mi  dico...in fondo dopo 24 anni di matrimonio ci sta'......e forse e'una grande bugia.
Non mi manca niente,e voglio di piu',lo stesso.
Probabilmente il gesto di tua moglie e'frutto di un momento di crisi,l'importante e'che tu sia certo che la cosa sia finita li'.
Non vivere con il terrore dei controlli,servono zero,oltretutto.
Stai sereno e stalle vicino...in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## bastardo dentro (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stanotte ti ho letto per la prima volta,mi era proprio sfuggito.
> Mi permetto di dirti che un perche'si tradisce alle volte non c'e',io per esempio mi auto assolvo perche mi dico...in fondo dopo 24 anni di matrimonio ci sta'......e forse e'una grande bugia.
> Non mi manca niente,e *voglio di piu',lo stesso*.
> Probabilmente il gesto di tua moglie e'frutto di un momento di crisi,l'importante e'che tu sia certo che la cosa sia finita li'.
> ...


 
personalmente sto indagando con me stesso sul voglio di più che applico scientificamente in ogni campo della mia esistenza. negli affetti, nel lavoro, nello sport e haimè anche nel sesso anche se riesco, faticosamente, a rimanere, fedele. l'età che avanza aiuta e il triathlon è un toccasana perchè quando finisco la lingua è per le terre e il "fido compagno" pure .... 

ma nella mia testa vi è sempre una ricerca costante di qualcosa, di miglioramento, anche di affermazione personale, di potere. mi rendo conto della assoluta vacuità di tutte queste cose del fatto che non siano nulla ma - per contro - più o meno consciamente, le cerco. in tutto questo armamentario - inutile - sta anche il sesso clandestino, l'autoassolvimento, la voglia e la perversione di avere due o tre donne insieme. mi astengo e cerco un percorso diverso ma quando indugio lo sguardo su uno scollo, su uno spacco.. mi chiedo che differenza ci sia. non sono puro comunque, tanto varrebbe cedere... poi tutti i dolori (putroppo grandi...) della mia vita mi fanno recedere, mi fanno provare vergogna dei miei istinti e una parte preponderante in questo viene giocata proprio dal dolore, dalla sofferenza di chi ti sta vicino che non ti consente di abbandonarti ma, anzi, richiede rispetto, dedizione ed energie fisiche e mentali.... un pò contorto ma spero di aver trasferito la mia esperienza di questi anni

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> personalmente sto indagando con me stesso sul voglio di più che applico scientificamente in ogni campo della mia esistenza. negli affetti, nel lavoro, nello sport e haimè anche nel sesso anche se riesco, faticosamente, a rimanere, fedele. l'età che avanza aiuta e il triathlon è un toccasana perchè quando finisco la lingua è per le terre e il "fido compagno" pure ....
> 
> ma nella mia testa vi è sempre una ricerca costante di qualcosa, di miglioramento, anche di affermazione personale, di potere. mi rendo conto della assoluta vacuità di tutte queste cose del fatto che non siano nulla ma - per contro - più o meno consciamente, le cerco. in tutto questo armamentario - inutile - sta anche il sesso clandestino, l'autoassolvimento, la voglia e la perversione di avere due o tre donne insieme. mi astengo e cerco un percorso diverso ma quando indugio lo sguardo su uno scollo, su uno spacco.. mi chiedo che differenza ci sia. non sono puro comunque, tanto varrebbe cedere... poi tutti i dolori (putroppo grandi...) della mia vita mi fanno recedere, mi fanno provare vergogna dei miei istinti e una parte preponderante in questo viene giocata proprio dal dolore, dalla sofferenza di chi ti sta vicino che non ti consente di abbandonarti ma, anzi, richiede rispetto, dedizione ed energie fisiche e mentali.... un pò contorto ma spero di aver trasferito la mia esperienza di questi anni
> 
> bastardo dentro


siamo identici amico,non ci manca niente,abbiamo tutto,delle volte ci penso sai....piovono decreti ingiuntivi che e'un piacere,in giro....
e io invece mi metto il pensiero delle altre,perche'anch'io non mi accontento,ne cerco tre contemporaneamente..per non farmi mancare nulla..ma si puo'????
Mi e'capitato di essere al cell,con chi non dovrei,e intanto di incantarmi vedendo passare una minigonna....hai ragione sono istinti,andrebbero frenati....
Di fare,raro ma succede,il cretino con una cliente,per fortuna mi freno,questo e'un paese,dopo 1 minuto tutti saprebbero che....
Ma di eta'non parlerei,immagino tu sia piu'giovane di me,e se fosse occhio a passare i 50...li'cominciano le smanie,di provare chissa'che ,di compiacerti,per essere ancora dietro a una sottana,appunto fregandotene di chi a casa ci aspetta...neanche immaginando che....


----------



## Examor74 (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa, se è come dice lui non mi sembra una brutta situazione.
> 
> Purtroppo è eccessivamente insicuro.
> 
> ...


Come sempre Doc hai ragione. E' proprio quello su cui sto lavorando. 
Inoltre devo dire che lei è veramente magnifica in questo periodo e questo mi aiuta. So di amarla e di volerla vicino per sempre come in questo video bellissimo di cui vi inoltro il link  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCh4OSNvAtM

Ce la farò!


----------



## Examor74 (8 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dopo il 30 di giugno potrai divertirti contro di lui allora? Mai pensato di andarci a parlare e offenderlo come non mai? Di sfogarti contro chi non conosci e che quindi puoi dire ogni cosa orribile senza avere alcuna remora? Lui che centra? Poco, ma in fondo se vuoi recuperare con tua moglie con lei non puoi sfogarti...e in questi momenti è la cosa migliore.


Daniele in realtà non sai quanto ci ho pensato, ma non riuscirei a controllarmi e a seconda delle sue reazioni temo potrei fargli molto male (sono un fuscellino di 1,85 per 120 chili e non di ciccia....)  
io oltretutto lo conosco e mi è stato sulle palle dal primo momento che l'ho visto. 
Forse è megli oche mi dimentichi il suo indirizzo, per evitare di fare casini più grandi... Grazie comunque del consilgio per sfogarmi!!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Daniele in realtà non sai quanto ci ho pensato, ma non riuscirei a controllarmi e a seconda delle sue reazioni temo potrei fargli molto male (sono un fuscellino di 1,85 per 120 chili e non di ciccia....)
> io oltretutto lo conosco e mi è stato sulle palle dal primo momento che l'ho visto.
> Forse è megli oche mi dimentichi il suo indirizzo, per evitare di fare casini più grandi... Grazie comunque del consilgio per sfogarmi!!


 bravo! dimenticalo..non otterresti nulla con la violenza! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dopo il 30 di giugno potrai divertirti contro di lui allora? Mai pensato di andarci a parlare e offenderlo come non mai? Di sfogarti contro chi non conosci e che quindi puoi dire ogni cosa orribile senza avere alcuna remora? Lui che centra? Poco, ma in fondo se vuoi recuperare con tua moglie con lei non puoi sfogarti...e in questi momenti è la cosa migliore.


 
ma che consigli del cavolo...scusa lui cosa c'entra poveretto???lo conosce,ma non e'suo amico.......poi insomma se''lei''accetta la mia''corte''che colpa ne ho io?ragionamento fesso Daniele,vabbe'che tu parti in quarta...pero'.....


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che consigli del cavolo...scusa lui cosa c'entra poveretto???lo conosce,ma non e'suo amico.......poi insomma se''lei''accetta la mia''corte''che colpa ne ho io?ragionamento fesso Daniele,vabbe'che tu parti in quarta...pero'.....


 sulla questione "colpe" io penso che anche l'amante ne abbia...anche perchè nel momento in cui sai che una persona è "impegnata" dovresti fare un passo indietro nonostante il corteggiamento...quindi anche gli amanti non sono dei santi.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sulla questione "colpe" io penso che anche l'amante ne abbia...anche perchè nel momento in cui sai che una persona è "impegnata" dovresti fare un passo indietro nonostante il corteggiamento...quindi anche gli amanti non sono dei santi.


no Simy non e'cosi'..vedi ad esempio io avrei paura di una donna libera,intendo per una relazione,non per la botta e via.
La sposata''fatto''se ne torna ai suoi problemi,marito,figli,etc...l'altra magari ti pensa,si illude,e scoppiano i casini.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Simy non e'cosi'..vedi ad esempio io avrei paura di una donna libera,intendo per una relazione,non per la botta e via.
> La sposata''fatto''se ne torna ai suoi problemi,marito,figli,etc...l'altra magari ti pensa,si illude,e scoppiano i casini.


:up::up::up:
E le piantacasini...
Scappare a gambe levate...
Ma robe da matti....poi vanno perfino a parlare dalla moglie...


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Simy non e'cosi'..vedi ad esempio io avrei paura di una donna libera,intendo per una relazione,non per la botta e via.
> La sposata''fatto''se ne torna ai suoi problemi,marito,figli,etc...l'altra magari ti pensa,si illude,e scoppiano i casini.


 .......si ma non puoi dire che l'amante non abbia colpe!

ti faccio un esempio!io sono libera...conosco uno sposato e ci vado a letto insieme....perchè le colpe dovrebbero essere solo le sue che mi ha corteggiato??????????????? anche io ho le mie (anche se in minima parte) perchè so che lui è sposato! 

poi se vogliamo metterla sul piano che io sono sola e faccio come mi pare perchè non devo rendere conto a nessuno quello è un altro discorso.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> E le piantacasini...
> Scappare a gambe levate...
> Ma robe da matti*....poi vanno perfino a parlare dalla moglie*...


 ...e io ne so qualcosa...........


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> E le piantacasini...
> Scappare a gambe levate...
> Ma robe da matti....poi vanno perfino a parlare dalla moglie...


Conte gia'il cielo promette acqua...come tutti i giorni da una settimana,in piu'mi tiri fuori questi babau...uno che conosco ha trovato la tipa fuori casa'''volevo vedere dove abitavi....''e il mio terrore...
certo che una sposata se lo sogna...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .......si ma non puoi dire che l'amante non abbia colpe!
> 
> ti faccio un esempio!io sono libera...conosco uno sposato e ci vado a letto insieme....perchè le colpe dovrebbero essere solo le sue che mi ha corteggiato??????????????? anche io ho le mie (anche se in minima parte) perchè so che lui è sposato!
> 
> poi se vogliamo metterla sul piano che io sono sola e faccio come mi pare perchè non devo rendere conto a nessuno quello è un altro discorso.


 
Simy del marito della persona con la quale ora mi sento,non voglio sapere neanche il nome,ci guardiamo bene,per rispetto,anche dal nominarli,dire mio marito o mia moglie...proprio cosi'si evitano  anche sensi di colpa,,posto che io li  possa avere...uhmmmmmmmm


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy del marito della persona con la quale ora mi sento,non voglio sapere neanche il nome,ci guardiamo bene,per rispetto,anche dal nominarli,dire mio marito o mia moglie...proprio cosi'si evitano anche *sensi di colpa*,,posto che io li possa avere...uhmmmmmmmm


 ecco bravo hai centrato la questione...il punto sta proprio li: IL SENSO DI COLPA!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Simy non e'cosi'..vedi ad esempio io avrei paura di una donna libera,intendo per una relazione,non per la botta e via.
> La sposata''fatto''se ne torna ai suoi problemi,marito,figli,etc...l'altra magari ti pensa,si illude,e scoppiano i casini.


ti ho già spiegato che non è così automatico:

io sono sposata, eppure i casini sono scoppiati lo stesso
 e non è vero che "fatto" poi te ne torni ai tuoi casini e non pensi più a niente, non è affatto così


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che consigli del cavolo...scusa lui cosa c'entra poveretto???lo conosce,ma non e'suo amico.......poi insomma se''lei''accetta la mia''corte''che colpa ne ho io?ragionamento fesso Daniele,vabbe'che tu parti in quarta...pero'.....


Paura ehhh?! :rotfl:

Se parte, ti vorrei vedere, non è da tutti fermare un treno di 120kg....meglio tentare con la filosofia...

Scherzo Lothar:up:...ma manco tanto.


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sei tremendo! ora lo sanno tutti..... e poi dici a me acqua in bocca :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Devono saperlo tutti!
Dio solo sa quanto mi costi!


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Devono saperlo tutti!
> Dio solo sa quanto mi costi!


 :ar::ar:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :ar::ar:


:amici:

arty:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> .......si ma non puoi dire che l'amante non abbia colpe!
> 
> ti faccio un esempio!io sono libera...conosco uno sposato e ci vado a letto insieme....perchè le colpe dovrebbero essere solo le sue che mi ha corteggiato??????????????? anche io ho le mie (anche se in minima parte) perchè so che lui è sposato!
> 
> poi se vogliamo metterla sul piano che io sono sola e faccio come mi pare perchè non devo rendere conto a nessuno quello è un altro discorso.


Non capite...
Allora ok...
Facciamo la mattana.
Però non voglio casini eh?
Che dopo che siamo finiti a letto...il giorno dopo non inizi...sms...e ciao caro...e ti amo...e sento qualcosa...ecc.ecc..ecc...
Lascia stare le colpe...
Lothar dice quello che dico anch'io...
Se fai na mattana con una sposata...sei più garantito nel fatto che poi non si attacchi dietro come una cozza eh?
Anzi...oserei dire...meno facile che partano i sentimenti eh?

Poi guarda Quintina...
Si ritrovò ad essere gelosa smarsa dell'amante...
Pensa cosa passava sto qua se fosse stata singles...

La sposata...ehm...non vuole certo casini neanche lei eh?
E Lothar non vuole casini con mariti che gli spaccano la faccia...
Lothar non vuole illudire o lusingare...


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :amici:
> 
> arty:


:bleble: ..................................................................................................................................................................................................vabbè va per stavolta ti perdono:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :amici:
> 
> arty:


Cosa sono tutte queste smancerie XD?
Questo è un forum!
Serietà! :mexican:


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capite...
> Allora ok...
> Facciamo la mattana.
> Però non voglio casini eh?
> ...


 .................


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono tutte queste smancerie XD?
> Questo è un forum!
> Serietà! :mexican:


 siamo serissimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa sono tutte queste smancerie XD?
> Questo è un forum!
> Serietà! :mexican:


Gelosone.


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capite...
> Allora ok...
> Facciamo la mattana.
> Però non voglio casini eh?
> ...


Infatti secondo me l'amante comincia ad avere grosse colpe dal momento che mette in difficoltà volontariamente lo sposato mettendo di mezzo sentimenti.

Ma per una scopata o due rubate onestamente, la colpa ce l'ha solo il traditore secondo me. Poi chiaro, si può comunque discutere che non sia uno stinco di santo, questo sono d'accordo.

Baci Simy, ciao Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me l'amante comincia ad avere grosse colpe dal momento che mette in difficoltà volontariamente lo sposato mettendo di mezzo sentimenti.
> 
> Ma per una scopata o due rubate onestamente, la colpa ce l'ha solo il traditore secondo me. Poi chiaro, si può comunque discutere che non sia uno stinco di santo, questo sono d'accordo.
> 
> Baci Simy, ciao Conte.


Kid...hai visto Doctor...sta facendo gli inciucini con Simy...:mrgreen:
Va ben dai...aiutami a perdonarlo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid...hai visto Doctor...sta facendo gli inciucini con Simy...:mrgreen:
> Va ben dai...aiutami a perdonarlo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Mi fido di Simy più che di mia moglie, non c'è problema.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me l'amante comincia ad avere grosse colpe dal momento che mette in difficoltà volontariamente lo sposato mettendo di mezzo sentimenti.
> 
> Ma per una scopata o due rubate onestamente, la colpa ce l'ha solo il traditore secondo me. Poi chiaro, si può comunque discutere che non sia uno stinco di santo, questo sono d'accordo.
> 
> *Baci Simy*, ciao Conte.


 baci anche a te!
però scusa....io continuo a non capire....
allora parliamo della "scopata o due rubate onestamente" è ovvio che il traditore abbia una "dose" di colpa maggiore ma perchè assolvere completamente l'amante?


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> baci anche a te!
> però scusa....io continuo a non capire....
> allora parliamo della "scopata o due rubate onestamente" è ovvio che il traditore abbia una "dose" di colpa maggiore ma perchè assolvere completamente l'amante?



No no leggi bene, ho detto che sicuramente non è uno stinco di santo l'amante, ma ha meno colpe del traditore!


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> baci anche a te!
> però scusa....io continuo a non capire....
> allora parliamo della "scopata o due rubate onestamente" è ovvio che il traditore abbia una "dose" di colpa maggiore ma perchè assolvere completamente l'amante?


Forse non si tratta di assolvere o meno. Tutto dipende dalla propria coscienza, quella di amante nella fattispecie.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi fido di Simy più che di mia moglie, non c'è problema.


 :kiss:


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Forse non si tratta di assolvere o meno. Tutto dipende dalla propria coscienza, quella di amante nella fattispecie.


 ma infatti io parlavo prorpio di quello la coscienza e il senso di colpa...
e cmq (ovviamente parlo per me e per quello che ho vissuto io) io non riesco a non dare colpe all'amante...


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no leggi bene, ho detto che sicuramente non è uno stinco di santo l'amante, ma ha meno colpe del traditore!


  sorry ....


----------



## Examor74 (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


A mio avviso le colpe ce l'hanno entrambi. Uno perché ha tradito e l'altro perchè con tutti i pesci del mare, proprio quello nella mia rete dovevi venirmi a prendere===?? 
Il problema di fondo e che lei non riesco a d odiarla, anzi tuttaltro, mentre lui ci riesco benissimo!! 
Cmq la terapia con la camicia bianca con le maniche lunghe lunghe funziona bene contro l'aggressività.......


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid...hai visto Doctor...sta facendo gli inciucini con Simy...:mrgreen:
> Va ben dai...aiutami a perdonarlo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Tutti gelosi di Simy, eh?

Posso capirlo, ma non avrete il controllo su di lei?:sonar:


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> A mio avviso le colpe ce l'hanno entrambi. Uno perché ha tradito e l'altro perchè con tutti i pesci del mare, proprio quello nella mia rete dovevi venirmi a prendere===??
> Il problema di fondo e che lei non riesco a d odiarla, anzi tuttaltro, mentre lui ci riesco benissimo!!
> Cmq la terapia con la camicia bianca con le maniche lunghe lunghe funziona bene contro l'aggressività.......



Si ma porta pazienza....

Sei single, arriva una gnocca sposata che ti dice: "facciamo sesso?"

Vogliamo mettere in croce uno che risponde si solo perchè la persona è sposata? Saranno fatti suoi!

Diverso è il discorso dell'amante che cerca di strappare il partner all'altro coniuge. Lì la colpa cade in gran parte sull'amante, perchè si aprofitta del momento di sbando della coppia mettendo il dito dove non dovrebbe. 

E' inoltre condannabile secondo me, l'amico che si tromba la moglie dell'amico (mi ricorda qualcosa...).


----------



## Diletta (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> A mio avviso le colpe ce l'hanno entrambi. Uno perché ha tradito e l'altro perchè con tutti i pesci del mare, proprio quello nella mia rete dovevi venirmi a prendere===??
> Il problema di fondo e che lei non riesco a d odiarla, anzi tuttaltro, mentre lui ci riesco benissimo!!
> Cmq la terapia con la camicia bianca con le maniche lunghe lunghe funziona bene contro l'aggressività.......



Io provavo tanto amore per lui anche dopo il fatto, col tempo la delusione sta portandomi via la stima per lui...siamo in pericolo


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma porta pazienza....
> 
> Sei single, arriva una gnocca sposata che ti dice: "facciamo sesso?"
> 
> ...


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io provavo tanto amore per lui anche dopo il fatto, col tempo la delusione sta portandomi via la stima per lui...siamo in pericolo


Examor, non è per bruciarti le tappe, ma leggi anche Diletta.

Il punto è: quel'è il margine di progettualità e continuità di cui una coppia può avvalersi in seguito al tradimento per sostenersi?

A mente fredda, dopo anni addirittura, le cose possono sovvertirsi se non si hanno motivi validi per credere di andare avanti.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Examor, non è per bruciarti le tappe, ma leggi anche Diletta.
> 
> *Il punto è: quel'è il margine di progettualità e continuità di cui una coppia può avvalersi in seguito al tradimento per sostenersi?*
> 
> A mente fredda, dopo anni addirittura, le cose possono sovvertirsi se non si hanno motivi validi per credere di andare avanti.


Per me sarebbe bassissimo...anzi proprio non pervenuto...

Cuba aspettami...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma porta pazienza....
> 
> Sei single, arriva una gnocca sposata che ti dice: "facciamo sesso?"
> 
> ...


 il neretto ricorda qualcosa a me....


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Tutti gelosi di Simy, eh?
> 
> Posso capirlo, ma non avrete il controllo su di lei?:sonar:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
il controllo su di me non ce l'ha nessuno


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe bassissimo...anzi proprio non pervenuto...
> 
> Cuba aspettami...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Stai calmo, ndo' vai...che non c'hai più l'età....


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe bassissimo...anzi proprio non pervenuto...
> 
> *Cuba aspettami...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



... ma a Cuba TU, che ci vai a fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma a Cuba TU, che ci vai a fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho notato già da un po'....oggi non è lui...


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma porta pazienza....
> 
> Sei single, arriva una gnocca sposata che ti dice: "facciamo sesso?"
> 
> ...




Il dito 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Stai calmo, ndo' vai...che non c'hai più l'età....


ma se sono un fiorellino appena sbocciato......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma a Cuba TU, che ci vai a fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disegnino?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma se sono un fiorellino appena sbocciato......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che c'hai.....hai fatto il compleanno?


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> l'ho notato già da un po'....oggi *non è lui*...




... E' lui, e' lui


----------



## Kid (8 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il dito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè no, ognuno ci mette quello che gli pare.


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma che c'hai.....hai fatto il compleanno?


no, ho fatto il tagliando...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Disegnino?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Sempre se non e' volgare  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè no, ognuno ci mette quello *che gli pare*.


O che ha :mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> il controllo su di me non ce l'ha nessuno


Capito?! :nuke:


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre se non e' volgare  :mrgreen: :rotfl:


Vabbe' te salvi perche' ho finito la carta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' te salvi perche' ho finito la carta...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Benedetto Uomo!:up:



:mrgreen::mrgreen:

​


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> capito?! :nuke:


e dai su concedimi un momento di puro cazzeggio :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no, ho fatto il tagliando...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 Se mi dici dove ci vado pure io.....fra 15 o 20 anni...


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai su concedimi un momento di puro cazzeggio :mrgreen::carneval:


Fra poco mi bannano...sto diventando il re deglio OT....proprio io...


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Fra poco mi bannano...sto diventando il re deglio OT....proprio io...


 no tranquillo garantisco io per te :mexican:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no tranquillo garantisco io per te :mexican:


Vedi, io lo so che tu hai un certo potere...altro che controllarti...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Paura ehhh?! :rotfl:
> 
> Se parte, ti vorrei vedere, non è da tutti fermare un treno di 120kg....meglio tentare con la filosofia...
> 
> Scherzo Lothar:up:...ma manco tanto.


ahahahaha allora me lo tengo buono...


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vedi, io lo so che tu hai un certo potere...altro che controllarti...


 :rotfl::rotfl:c'ho i poteri io.... :idea:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha allora me lo tengo buono...


Impara l'arte della filosofia allora....:carneval:

Examor, scusa, ma la vita è bella, tuttosommato....stai tranquillo sei nel posto giusto...provo a controllarmi.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> *Impara l'arte della filosofia allora....*:carneval:
> 
> Examor, scusa, ma la vita è bella, tuttosommato....stai tranquillo sei nel posto giusto...provo a controllarmi.


 ormai è irrecuperabile!


----------



## Examor74 (8 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma porta pazienza....
> 
> Sei single, arriva una gnocca sposata che ti dice: "facciamo sesso?"
> 
> ...


il mio caso è il secondo, e magari avesse messo il dito...


----------



## Examor74 (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Impara l'arte della filosofia allora....:carneval:
> 
> Examor, scusa, ma la vita è bella, tuttosommato....stai tranquillo sei nel posto giusto...provo a controllarmi.



figurati!! Quest oforum è la migliore terapia che possa fare e almeno facci odue risate!!

:carneval:


----------



## dottor manhattan (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> figurati!! Quest oforum è la migliore terapia che possa fare e almeno facci odue risate!!
> 
> :carneval:


Vedrai che andrà sempre meglio.


----------



## Simy (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> figurati!! Quest oforum è la migliore terapia che possa fare e almeno facci odue risate!!
> 
> :carneval:


 è proprio vero! anche a me ha aiutato tanto nel mio periodo nero!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> il mio caso è il secondo, e magari avesse messo il dito...


Manco prima?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> A mio avviso le colpe ce l'hanno entrambi. Uno perché ha tradito e l'altro perchè con tutti i pesci del mare, proprio quello nella mia rete dovevi venirmi a prendere===??
> Il problema di fondo e che lei non riesco a d odiarla, anzi tuttaltro, mentre lui ci riesco benissimo!!
> Cmq la terapia con la camicia bianca con le maniche lunghe lunghe funziona bene contro l'aggressività.......


Mah...vediamo i luoghi comuni...
Luogo a: tu le dici...ehi sono sposato...e lei risponde...eh no eh? Anzi grazie per avermelo fatto notare, ora mi spiego certi tuoi comportamenti.
Ma magari risponde: " E chi se ne frega? E' un problema tuo, non mio".
Luogo b: " Sai vorrei ma non posso, sono impegnata, poi con che faccia torno da mio marito?" " Sono sposata, ma mio marito non mi guarda più".
Luogo c: " Sono separato, per questo mi vedi così giù!" ( magari non è vero un casso...ma lei se la beve)....
Luogo d: Sei sfigato cronico. Nessuna ti caga. Poi ti vedono in compagnia di una strafiga, il giorno dopo un vespaio...non si capisce come ma diventi improvvisamente interessante agli occhi di tutte.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io provavo tanto amore per lui anche dopo il fatto, col tempo la delusione sta portandomi via la stima per lui...siamo in pericolo


Si.
Se la delusione è tanta...si porta via la stima.
In amore tante volte si bara...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Examor, non è per bruciarti le tappe, ma leggi anche Diletta.
> 
> Il punto è: quel'è il margine di progettualità e continuità di cui una coppia può avvalersi in seguito al tradimento per sostenersi?
> 
> A mente fredda, dopo anni addirittura, le cose possono sovvertirsi se non si hanno motivi validi per credere di andare avanti.


No amico mio...
Per credere? Siamo fanfalucchi?
Motivi validi tangibili per andare avanti.
Altrimenti è sa pusillanimi.
Poi ovvio diremo montagne di giustificazioni.
Per i sentimenti?
Io mi ci lavo il culo con i sentimenti XD.

Es. ( stupido).
Tempo fa parlavo con una persona del mio amore colossale per sto film qua.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B559kAkxbVw
In cui fatalità si parla di motivi tangibili!
Ecco vedete...per me l'amore è: ehi Conte...sapessi cosa ho combinato oggi...per te...ho ordinato questo dvd per te su amazon! 
In questo modo qua: io riesco a percepire i sentimenti!
Non certo attraverso una notte di sesso eh?


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No amico mio...
> Per credere? Siamo fanfalucchi?
> Motivi validi tangibili per andare avanti.
> Altrimenti è sa pusillanimi.
> ...


E invece proprio questo intendevo. Certo qualcosa di più tangibile di un dvd...


----------



## Sabina (9 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No amico mio...
> Per credere? Siamo fanfalucchi?
> Motivi validi tangibili per andare avanti.
> Altrimenti è sa pusillanimi.
> ...


Che film e'?


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte gia'il cielo promette acqua...come tutti i giorni da una settimana,in piu'mi tiri fuori questi babau...uno che conosco ha trovato la tipa fuori casa'''volevo vedere dove abitavi....''e il mio terrore...
> *certo che una sposata se lo sogna*...


 
ma chi te lo dice?

la sposata che tromba in giro magari cerca un sostituto del marito

la str... di mio marito  era (ed è) sposata
e, quando ha capito che mio marito non era convintissimo di volersi rifare una vita con lei ha deciso di fare in modo che io lo cacciassi di casa
all'inizio non voleva che lui capisse che era quello lo scopo
prima ha avviato una "campagna telefonica"
poi gli ha scatenato contro il marito (che  poco dopo è venuto a parlare con me)
alla fine si è presentata lei

e non stiamo parlando di una storia che si trascinava da tempo

semplicemente di una donna che aveva individuato il suo prossimo marito


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi te lo dice?
> 
> la sposata che tromba in giro magari cerca un sostituto del marito
> 
> ...


 brava! anche la seconda amante del mio ex era sposata...e alla fine è riuscita nel suo intento!


----------



## Sabina (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi te lo dice?
> 
> la sposata che tromba in giro magari cerca un sostituto del marito
> 
> ...


Brrrrrr..... mi vengono i brividi a pensarci: "Attrazione fatale 2"!

Mi chiedo, ma perché deve sempre esserci un uomo? Un nuovo marito? Mah...


----------



## Sabina (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> brava! anche la seconda amante del mio ex era sposata...e alla fine è riuscita nel suo intento!


Non voglio passare dalla parte della cattiva, ma secondo me un uomo in gamba decide sempre di testa sua ala fine, per quante moine faccia l'amante, deve essere in grado di andare al di la' della passione con la testa anche prima di scegliere.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Brrrrrr..... mi vengono i brividi a pensarci: "Attrazione fatale 2"!
> 
> Mi chiedo, ma *perché deve sempre esserci un uomo?* Un nuovo marito? Mah...


ce n'è tante di persone così
e per svariati motivi

penso che lei avesse maturato la convinzione (solo sua) di meritare molto di meglio di suo marito
(forse perchè dopo tanti anni di matrimonio lui era diventato troppo simile a lei :diavoletto


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Brrrrrr..... mi vengono i brividi a pensarci: "Attrazione fatale 2"!
> 
> Mi chiedo, ma perché deve sempre esserci un uomo? Un nuovo marito? Mah...


A chi lo dici Sabi....mi sono messo il maglione.....certo che si dovrebbe capire prima con chi si ha a che fare,le matte andrebbero lasciate ....prima


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A chi lo dici Sabi....mi sono messo il maglione.....certo che si dovrebbe capire prima con chi si ha a che fare,le matte andrebbero lasciate ....prima


 Anche i MATTI sai!!!! non è sempre colpa delle donnine! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non voglio passare dalla parte della cattiva, ma secondo me un uomo in gamba decide sempre di testa sua ala fine, per quante moine faccia l'amante, deve essere in grado di andare al di la' della passione con la testa anche prima di scegliere.


 ma è ovvio che ci siano una serie di "variabili"....alla fine ogni "rapporto" è diverso e non si puà generalizzare...
il mio esempio e quello di Amoremio erano per dire che non è vero che se si instaura un rapporto con una donna/uomo sposati non si corrono rischi


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche i MATTI sai!!!! non è sempre colpa delle donnine! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 
certo Simy...era ovvio...i matti non hanno sesso...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Che film e'?


All'epoca di Brežnev, Andreï Filipov è il più grande direttore d'orchestra dell'Unione Sovietica: dirige la celebre Orchestra del Teatro Bol'šoj, ma viene licenziato all'apice della gloria, interrotto nel mezzo di un concerto, perché precedentemente si era rifiutato di espellere dalla sua orchestra tutti i musicisti ebrei.

Trent'anni dopo lavora ancora al Bol'šoj, ma come uomo delle pulizie. Una sera Andreï si trattiene fino a tardi, per tirare a lustro l'ufficio del direttore e trova casualmente un fax indirizzato alla direzione del Bol'šoj: è del Théâtre du Châtelet, che invita l'orchestra ufficiale a suonare a Parigi. All'improvviso Andreï ha un'idea folle: riunire i suoi vecchi amici musicisti che, come lui, vivono facendo umili lavori e portarli a Parigi, spacciandoli per l'orchestra del Bol'šoj. È l'occasione tanto attesa da tutti di potersi finalmente prendere una rivalsa e di terminare il Concerto per violino e orchestra di Čajkovskij che stavano suonando trent'anni prima, prima di essere interrotti. Ma nella decisione di Filipov di voler attuare questo assurdo quanto coraggioso piano non c'è solo la voglia di rivalsa per ciò che gli fu negato 30 anni prima: un segreto tenuto per tutto questo periodo ben nascosto sta per venire alla luce. In un mix di ironia e pathos si snoda l'avventura dell'improbabile orchestra. Il film si conclude con il concerto che termina con un ovazione per l'orchestra.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi te lo dice?
> 
> la sposata che tromba in giro magari cerca un sostituto del marito
> 
> ...


Ma un uomo come Lothar, non cadrebbe mai nelle sgrinfie di una tipa del genere eh?
Lui è una vecchia volpe...
E vede molto lontano...
Se sente odor di trappola...lui rinuncia.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non voglio passare dalla parte della cattiva, ma secondo me un uomo in gamba decide sempre di testa sua ala fine, per quante moine faccia l'amante, deve essere in grado di andare al di la' della passione con la testa anche prima di scegliere.


Si.
Io sono fatto così.
Alla fine decido io.
E se quel che ho deciso non ti sta bene: cassi tuoi.
Non stai bene con me? Cassi tuoi.
Lothar dice sempre cervello e cazzo, ma niente cuore. XD.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma un uomo come Lothar, non cadrebbe mai nelle sgrinfie di una tipa del genere eh?
> Lui è una vecchia volpe...
> E vede molto lontano...
> Se sente odor di trappola...lui rinuncia.


 
ragazzi oggi vivo toccando ferro...prima quella che va'sotto casa...poi tu...Conte mai dire mai..le donne sono imprevedibili,ho un'amica in ferie con il marito e la figlia a 1000km da qua',be'non si e'portata il cell segreto per mandarmi sms???Incredibile..non l'avrei mai detto..quindi e'vero,stiamo attenti,ma la sfera del mago non l'abbiamo...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi oggi vivo toccando ferro...prima quella che va'sotto casa...poi tu...Conte mai dire mai..le donne sono imprevedibili,ho un'amica in ferie con il marito e la figlia a 1000km da qua',be'non si e'portata il cell segreto per mandarmi sms???Incredibile..non l'avrei mai detto..quindi e'vero,stiamo attenti,ma la sfera del mago non l'abbiamo...


Mannale n'sms dicendole che Sterminator vorrebbe che quella zoccola se facesse un bel bagno in piena digestione...


Ps: forse zoccola non e' il caso che tu lo scriva...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mannale n'sms dicendole che Sterminator vorrebbe che quella zoccola se facesse un bel bagno in piena digestione...
> 
> 
> Ps: forse zoccola non e' il caso che tu lo scriva...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda che non ci scriviamo sdolcinature ne cose hard,non e'una zoccola,e'una donna in gamba,tosta,intelligente.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> guarda che non ci scriviamo sdolcinature ne cose hard,non e'una zoccola,e'una donna in gamba,tosta,intelligente.


Come vuole lei, messere...senz'altro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Come vuole lei, messere...senz'altro...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e la verita'....nelle aziende c'e'chi sta'alla scrivania e chi li comanda,cioe'lei...mica tutti lo sanno fare amico


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e la verita'....nelle aziende c'e'chi sta'alla scrivania e chi li comanda,cioe'lei...mica tutti lo sanno fare amico


Lothar, un giorno mi spieghi cos'è questa tua filosofia improntata sul comando e la subordinazione.....è un tormentone.

Avrei le mie idee, ma mi sto scervellando per carpire le tue....


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Lothar, un giorno mi spieghi cos'è questa tua filosofia improntata sul comando e la subordinazione.....è un tormentone.
> 
> Avrei le mie idee, ma mi sto scervellando per carpire le tue....


 sono curiosa anche io..... ...e devo dire che il concetto mi piace davvero poco


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono curiosa anche io..... ...e devo dire che il concetto mi piace davvero poco


Come fai a dirlo se non è ancora stato espresso?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Come fai a dirlo se non è ancora stato espresso?


 da quel poco che ho capito nel discorso di lothar...già so che non mi piacerà....vedrai che mi darai ragione!


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> da quel poco che ho capito nel discorso di lothar...già so che non mi piacerà....vedrai che mi darai ragione!


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> :rotfl:


 che fai mi prendi in giro....... .... già oggi sono giù di mio....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> da quel poco che ho capito nel discorso di lothar...già so che non mi piacerà....vedrai che mi darai ragione!


Simy aspetta non tirare conclusioni:non dico che gli impiegati siano fessi e gli altri no..ci mancherebbe..ho amici/amiche che lo sono e sarebbe mancanza di rispetto per chi passa il giorno a farsi il mazzo,davanti a un pc.
Dico solo che per comandarne 70 come fa'lei,ci vogliono palle,tutto qua',il che non vuol dire che lei sia piu'intelligente della centralinista,sono cose diverse,capito bella mia??
Lo stesso vale per l'amico Doc..


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non voglio passare dalla parte della cattiva, ma secondo me un uomo in gamba decide sempre di testa sua ala fine, per quante moine faccia l'amante, deve essere in grado di andare al di la' della passione con la testa anche prima di scegliere.


Nemmeno io voglio passare dalla parte della cattiva, ma la penso esattamente come te, Sabina.


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è ovvio che ci siano una serie di "variabili"....alla fine ogni "rapporto" è diverso e non si puà generalizzare...
> il mio esempio e quello di Amoremio erano per dire che non è vero che se si instaura un rapporto con una donna/uomo sposati non si corrono rischi


Giusto. Anche su questo sono d'accordo.
Ma prima di imbarcarsi in storie del genere sarebbe bene metterli sul piatto della bilancia quei rischi eh?
Indipendentemente dal conoscere o meno l'altra persona, io quanto sono disposto a rischiare? Indipendentemente dall'altra persona, io cosa voglio?


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Giusto. Anche su questo sono d'accordo.
> Ma prima di imbarcarsi in storie del genere sarebbe bene metterli sul piatto della bilancia quei rischi eh?
> Indipendentemente dal conoscere o meno l'altra persona, io quanto sono disposto a rischiare? Indipendentemente dall'altra persona, io cosa voglio?


Ma in queste storie i rischi vengono volutamente evitati di considerarli perché sono "controindicazioni" di un atto teso a favorire il proprio benessere.

Mi viene da pensare ai medicinali...


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma in queste storie i rischi vengono volutamente evitati di considerarli perché sono "controindicazioni" di un atto teso a favorire il proprio benessere.
> 
> Mi viene da pensare ai medicinali...


E invece secondo me si rischia tanto. 
Si rischia di perdere la persona con cui stiamo (vedi il caso di Simy) e si rischia di mettere a repentaglio un matrimonio (vedi il caso di Amoremio). 
E' necessario essere consapevoli di quei rischi per fare delle scelte (vedi Bastardodentro ma vedi anche Sabina che hanno deciso scelte opposte). 
I rischi non vengono evitati e se vengono evitati prima o poi ci si cozza contro.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E invece secondo me si rischia tanto.
> Si rischia di perdere la persona con cui stiamo (vedi il caso di Simy) e si rischia di mettere a repentaglio un matrimonio (vedi il caso di Amoremio).
> E' necessario essere consapevoli di quei rischi per fare delle scelte (vedi Bastardodentro ma vedi anche Sabina che hanno deciso scelte opposte).
> I rischi non vengono evitati e se vengono evitati prima o poi ci si cozza contro.


 ma evidentemente hanno parametri di valutazione diversi dai nostri!

parliamo del mio caso: lui vive attualmente con la sua "ex-amante" quindi probabimente ha deciso di correre il rischio 
(poi che la scelta l'abbia fatta dopo che me ne sono andata è un'altro discorso)


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma in queste storie i rischi vengono volutamente evitati di considerarli perché sono "controindicazioni" di un atto teso a favorire il proprio benessere.
> 
> Mi viene da pensare ai medicinali...


 si bisognerebbe inventare un foglietto illustrativo che indichi anche gli effetti collaterali... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Giusto. Anche su questo sono d'accordo.
> Ma prima di imbarcarsi in storie del genere sarebbe bene metterli sul piatto della bilancia quei rischi eh?
> Indipendentemente dal conoscere o meno l'altra persona, io quanto sono disposto a rischiare? Indipendentemente dall'altra persona, io cosa voglio?


 il problema secondo me è che spesso si ragiona con organi che non sono il cervello...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema secondo me è che spesso si ragiona con organi che non sono il cervello...


 
grande verita'Simy,,verissimo...........


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma evidentemente hanno parametri di valutazione diversi dai nostri!
> 
> parliamo del mio caso: lui vive attualmente con la sua "ex-amante" quindi probabimente ha deciso di correre il rischio
> (poi che la scelta l'abbia fatta dopo che me ne sono andata è un'altro discorso)


Sì.
Correre il rischio proprio in quel senso.
Molti hanno paura a farlo.
Ci vuole molto coraggio a lasciare la via vecchia per la nuova.
E credo che abbia avuto molto coraggio anche tu ad andartene.


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il problema secondo me è che spesso si ragiona con organi che non sono il cervello...


però secondo me l'amore è qualcosa che ha poco a che vedere con la razionalità eh? 
se poi non è amore, ma invece era un calesse allora è altra cosa eh?


----------



## dottor manhattan (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E invece secondo me si rischia tanto.
> Si rischia di perdere la persona con cui stiamo (vedi il caso di Simy) e si rischia di mettere a repentaglio un matrimonio (vedi il caso di Amoremio).
> E' necessario essere consapevoli di quei rischi per fare delle scelte (vedi Bastardodentro ma vedi anche Sabina che hanno deciso scelte opposte).
> I rischi non vengono evitati e se vengono evitati prima o poi ci si cozza contro.


Se è per questo si rischia anche di innamorarsi dell'altro/a.

Il momento in cui si corrono quei rischi è il momento in cui si evita arbitrariamente di considerarli.

Per puro piacere legato alla necessità di alleviare "sintomi" di una "malattia" che andrebbe razionalmente curata. Se si preferisce alleviare i sintomi è chiaro che le controindicazioni non vengono considerate ed è come pensare di  nascondersi infilando la testa in un buco. Ovvero non si pensa abbastanza ma si agisce.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grande verita'Simy,,verissimo...........


 :up:


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sì.
> Correre il rischio proprio in quel senso.
> Molti hanno paura a farlo.
> Ci vuole molto coraggio a lasciare la via vecchia per la nuova.
> E credo che abbia avuto molto coraggio anche tu ad andartene.


 bè era la soluzione più "logica" cosa dovevo fare? perdonare anche un secondo tradimento?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se è per questo si rischia anche di innamorarsi dell'altro/a.
> 
> *Il momento in cui si corrono quei rischi è il momento in cui si evita arbitrariamente di considerarli.*
> 
> Per puro piacere legato alla necessità di alleviare "sintomi" di una "malattia" che andrebbe razionalmente curata. Se si preferisce alleviare i sintomi è chiaro che le controindicazioni non vengono considerate ed è come pensare di nascondersi infilando la testa in un buco. Ovvero non si pensa abbastanza ma si agisce.


 parole sante!


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se è per questo si rischia anche di innamorarsi dell'altro/a. Beh non ci si innamora così a cuor leggero. Quel rischio, se c'è, ha qualcosa di molto importante da comunicarci riguardo noi stessi e non va ignorato affatto.
> 
> Il momento in cui si corrono quei rischi è il momento in cui si evita arbitrariamente di considerarli. Non lo credo. Anzi, credo se ne diventi consapevoli proprio mentre li si vivono.
> 
> Per puro piacere legato alla necessità di alleviare "sintomi" di una "malattia" che andrebbe razionalmente curata. Se si preferisce alleviare i sintomi è chiaro che le controindicazioni non vengono considerate ed è come pensare di  nascondersi infilando la testa in un buco. Ovvero non si pensa abbastanza ma si agisce.


Ma per necessariamente alleviare o per razionalmente curare devi comunque prendere dei farmaci che hanno delle controindicazioni. 
Si agisce e si rischia, ma non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
Poi c'è chi agisce d'istinto e chi no, c'è chi è più riflessivo e chi meno, chi soppesa ogni possibile sviluppo degli eventi prima di prendere una decisione, chi si para il culo, ma questo dipende dal carattere di ciascuno...o no?


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè era la soluzione più "logica" cosa dovevo fare? perdonare anche un secondo tradimento?


Scusami Simy, questo non lo sapevo, non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Scusami Simy, questo non lo sapevo, non conosco la tua storia nei dettagli.


 tranquilla figurati! è una storia complicata....
cmq in breve la prima amante me la sono trovata sotto casa e mi ha detto tutto...e in quell'occasione lo perdonai...quando poi ho scoperto che lo stava facendo di nuovo ho deciso di mettere la parola fine....


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla figurati! è una storia complicata....
> cmq in breve la prima amante me la sono trovata sotto casa e mi ha detto tutto...e in quell'occasione lo perdonai...quando poi ho scoperto che lo stava facendo di nuovo ho deciso di mettere la parola fine....


Lo hai lasciato andare e ti sei voluta bene...molte persone non ci riescono (quante storie si leggono qui di persone che non ci riescono...). Tu ci sei riuscita.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Lo hai lasciato andare e ti sei voluta bene...molte persone non ci riescono (quante storie si leggono qui di persone che non ci riescono...). Tu ci sei riuscita.


 grazie


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla figurati! è una storia complicata....
> cmq in breve la prima amante me la sono trovata sotto casa e mi ha detto tutto...e in quell'occasione lo perdonai...quando poi ho scoperto che lo stava facendo di nuovo ho deciso di mettere la parola fine....


Simy, ma non ho capito, lui l'ha rifatto una seconda volta con la stessa?
Se così, si è trattato di innamoramento allora.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy, ma non ho capito, lui l'ha rifatto una seconda volta con la stessa?
> Se così, si è trattato di innamoramento allora.


 no la seconda volta era un'altra (e poi queste due sono quelle che io so....se ce ne sono state altre non saprei)


----------



## elena (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie


prego :thankyou:


----------



## Diletta (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no la seconda volta era un'altra (e poi queste due sono quelle che io so....se ce ne sono state altre non saprei)



Ma lui come si giustificò?
Sesso o relazioni da innamoramento?
Eri sposata, mi sembra, figli....?


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui come si giustificò?
> Sesso o relazioni da innamoramento?
> Eri sposata, mi sembra, figli....?


 ma diciamo entrambe le cose...ma poi alla fine non è che abbia trovato molte giustificazioni...mi ha detto "è successo"

io convivevo e non abbiamo figli


----------



## Niko74 (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> bè era la soluzione più "logica" cosa dovevo fare? perdonare anche un secondo tradimento?


No che non dovevi perdonarlo :up: Hai fatto benissimo.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non dovevi perdonarlo :up: Hai fatto benissimo.


 bè ora lo penso anche io! ma all'inizio è stata dura.........:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non dovevi perdonarlo :up: Hai fatto benissimo.


Niko ma te a che punto sei? che ho perso un po' il filo...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Niko ma te a che punto sei? che ho perso un po' il filo...


Ahhhh...qui il nulla come al solito.
Mia moglie sembra lievemente "diversa" in positivo...si parla del più e del meno (ma non sia MAI che lei osi affrotnare il problema), insomma una vita quasi normale e tranquilla....a parte appunto che se non sono io il problema non si tocca e poi zero sesso da 5 mesi.

Io comunque mi sto dedicando molto di più a me stesso...tanto che io la cerchi o meno....da parte sua è sempre il nulla...quindi ho finito di strisciare.

Difatto da circa 20 giorni non sente più il "maledetto" (nemmeno gli squillini idioti ) ma non riesco a capire cosa intende fare.

Io oscillo da momenti di rabbia (dentro di me...si intende) a momenti in  cui mi manca e qualche volta indifferenza totale (questo un pò mi preoccupa...ma sono solo momenti).


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ahhhh...qui il nulla come al solito.
> Mia moglie sembra lievemente "diversa" in positivo...si parla del più e del meno (ma non sia MAI che lei osi affrotnare il problema), insomma una vita quasi normale e tranquilla....a parte appunto che se non sono io il problema non si tocca e poi zero sesso da 5 mesi.
> 
> Io comunque mi sto dedicando molto di più a me stesso...tanto che io la cerchi o meno....da parte sua è sempre il nulla...quindi ho finito di strisciare.
> ...



pensa che io sono 11 mesi che non faccio niente con mio marito...

ormai ho perso ogni speranza...

è che ormai mi ci sono abituata

però ci vogliamo un gran bene, non so... è strano...


----------



## Niko74 (9 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> pensa che io sono 11 mesi che non faccio niente con mio marito...
> 
> ormai ho perso ogni speranza...
> 
> ...


Si, ma se non ricordo male la cosa nasce da qualche problema di tuo marito (se non erro eh...)...invece la cara mogliettina con quando già da 2 mesi con me nada de nada....con l'altro poi ci è andata...è un pò diverso 

Però 11 mesi  sper di non abituarmici pure io


----------



## Sabina (9 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma evidentemente hanno parametri di valutazione diversi dai nostri!





Simy ha detto:


> il problema secondo me è che spesso si ragiona con organi che non sono il cervello...


Ti assicuro che il cervello lo uso tanto...  razionalizzo.... razionalizzo....
E' un po' difficile comprendere i parametri di valutazione se non sei dentro ad una situazione, ed ogni situazione e' a se' e non potrà mai essere uguale a quella di un altro (anche se lo sembra) perché deriva da percorsi di vita diversi. Io non ho giustificazioni da darmi e non m'interessa darmene. Io so perché sto facendo questo, sono cambiata tanto in quest'ultimo anno, e vedremo dove mi porterà questo percorso.


----------



## Simy (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che il cervello lo uso tanto... razionalizzo.... razionalizzo....
> E' un po' difficile comprendere i parametri di valutazione se non sei dentro ad una situazione, ed ogni situazione e' a se' e non potrà mai essere uguale a quella di un altro (anche se lo sembra) perché deriva da percorsi di vita diversi. Io non ho giustificazioni da darmi e non m'interessa darmene. Io so perché sto facendo questo, sono cambiata tanto in quest'ultimo anno, e vedremo dove mi porterà questo percorso.


ma guarda che io non stavo giudicando nessuno!


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> pensa che io sono 11 mesi che non faccio niente con mio marito...
> 
> ormai ho perso ogni speranza...
> 
> ...


Abituata? In generale? 

Ciao Quin


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ma per necessariamente alleviare o per razionalmente curare devi comunque prendere dei farmaci che hanno delle controindicazioni.
> Si agisce e si rischia, ma non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
> Poi c'è chi agisce d'istinto e chi no, c'è chi è più riflessivo e chi meno, chi soppesa ogni possibile sviluppo degli eventi prima di prendere una decisione, chi si para il culo, ma questo dipende dal carattere di ciascuno...o no?


Non tenterò di confutarti per il semplice motivo che, mi pare, stiamo dicendo le stesse cose.

Comunque è vero, l'approccio di certe situazioni è fortemente condizionato dal carattere personale, o è meglio parlare di intelligenza?

Io credo che la discriminante principale sui modi del tradire sia la clandestinità che, in quanto tale, modifica i punti di vista e condiziona i comportamenti e i fini.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> pensa che io sono 11 mesi che non faccio niente con mio marito...
> 
> ormai ho perso ogni speranza...
> 
> ...


 
Quintina,sei una donna intelligente,anche se non ti conosco l'ho capito,e correggimi se sbaglio anche attraente,come puoi pensare che un'uomo che ha accanto una donna come te,faccia lo stesso?
Scusa se ci giro attorno... ora lo scrivo..un'uomo 11 mesi senza sesso non ci puo'stare,delle due l'una,ha un'altra,oppure ha saltato il fosso..
Perdona la mia secca conclusione...ormai mi conosci bene,virtualmente..


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quintina,sei una donna intelligente,anche se non ti conosco l'ho capito,e correggimi se sbaglio anche attraente,come puoi pensare che un'uomo che ha accanto una donna come te,faccia lo stesso?
> Scusa se ci giro attorno... ora lo scrivo..un'uomo 11 mesi senza sesso non ci puo'stare,delle due l'una,ha un'altra,oppure ha saltato il fosso..
> Perdona la mia secca conclusione...ormai mi conosci bene,virtualmente..


Lothar...
Ci sono anche quelli a cui non tira per niente...porco cazzo...
mica sono tutti come te che:
1) Buttata via la sigaretta
2) Fanno sport
3) Fanno di tutto per mantenersi giovani
Ohi vedere Lothar come si muove...sembra un furetto che salta qui e di là...sprizza energia da tutti i pori...
Poi sai com'è meno ne fai meno ne faresti...mica sono tutti come noi no?
So che tu vivi all'insegna dai che ci dò, dai che ci dò, dai che ci dò...
Insomma messo sul piatto della bilancia...quintina dice...non ho il sesso, ma ho tutto il resto...no?


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E invece secondo me si rischia tanto.
> Si rischia di perdere la persona con cui stiamo (vedi il caso di Simy) e si rischia di mettere a repentaglio un matrimonio (vedi il caso di Amoremio).
> E' necessario essere consapevoli di quei rischi per fare delle scelte (vedi Bastardodentro ma vedi anche Sabina che hanno deciso scelte opposte).
> I rischi non vengono evitati e se vengono evitati prima o poi ci si cozza contro.


che si rischi tanto è indubbio

ma ha ragione Doc




dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Ma in queste storie i rischi vengono volutamente evitati di considerarli perché sono "controindicazioni" di un atto teso a favorire il proprio benessere.
> 
> Mi viene da pensare ai medicinali...


anche quando i rischi vengono percepiti
vengono accantonati

ci si sente troppo fighi, troppo in gamba

i casini capitano agli altri
le casualità sfigate non esistono
ci si convince di avere mille ragioni
persino che al coniuge non dispiacerebbe più di tanto
e  nell'amante si vedono solo pregi 
l'amante stesso e le circostanze specifiche aiutano a vedere solo il meglio


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Sì.
> Correre il rischio proprio in quel senso.
> Molti hanno paura a farlo.
> Ci vuole molto coraggio a lasciare la via vecchia per la nuova.
> E credo che abbia avuto molto coraggio anche tu ad andartene.


 
solo lei
non "anche" lei

se lei non si fosse tirata fuori
forse qui ci sarebbe un'amante delusa in più tra gli utenti
(fra un po', invece, magari ci sarà una nuova utente che aprirà un 3d "credevo di aver vinto alla lotteria ma mi hanno pagato in sterco" :diavoletto


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che si rischi tanto è indubbio
> 
> ma ha ragione Doc
> 
> ...


E' vero, te ne do atto, che i rischi vengono accantonati, anche c'è chi pone dei forti limiti a certe cose proprio per diminuire i rischi.
I casini possono capitare sempre, basta un attimo di disattenzione, come le casualità. Si accetta di correre il rischio.
Dell'amante si riescono a vedere bene anche i difetti nel tempo, certo non tutti, ma neanche i pregi non si conoscono tutti visto che manca la quotidianità. E' un po' come il frequentarsi da fidanzati.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' vero, te ne do atto, che i rischi vengono accantonati, anche c'è chi pone dei forti limiti a certe cose proprio per diminuire i rischi.
> I casini possono capitare sempre, basta un attimo di disattenzione, come le casualità. Si accetta di correre il rischio.
> Dell'amante si riescono a vedere bene anche i difetti nel tempo, certo non tutti, ma neanche i pregi non si conoscono tutti visto che manca la quotidianità. E' un po' come il frequentarsi da fidanzati.


Bravissima:up::up:
E ci si pappa solo la crema dell'amore!


----------



## Sterminator (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravissima:up::up:
> E ci si pappa solo la crema dell'amore!


Ocio che la crema acida da' la cacarella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo lei
> non "anche" lei
> 
> se lei non si fosse tirata fuori
> ...


sì Amo,
io non avevo ben chiaro in effetti la storia di Simy, ma lei stessa ha puntualizzato
beh lei c'è riuscita
a tirarsene fuori e a lasciarlo andare
se poi arriverà l'amante delusa
la accoglieremo e la ascolteremo
no?
chissà che un giorno non sia io ad aprire un 3d del genere eh?
mi sentirò dire: dovevi pararti il culo, ben ti sta
mi sentirò dire: sei stata coraggiosa, almeno ci hai provato
ma entrambe le voci mi aiuteranno
no?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sì Amo,
> io non avevo ben chiaro in effetti la storia di Simy, ma lei stessa ha puntualizzato
> beh lei c'è riuscita
> a tirarsene fuori e a lasciarlo andare
> ...


Brava.:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sì Amo,
> io non avevo ben chiaro in effetti la storia di Simy, ma lei stessa ha puntualizzato
> beh lei c'è riuscita
> a tirarsene fuori e a lasciarlo andare
> ...


sì
senz'altro

la puntualizzazione era sul fatto che SOLO simy ha avuto coraggio
il coraggio di amarlo ancora dopo il primo tradimento
il coraggio di far a meno di lui dopo il secondo

secondo me

quello di lui non era coraggio

lo sarebbe stato se se ne fosse andato sapendo di non poter corrispondere ad un impegno preso che comportava lealtà e rispetto
o se avesse deciso autonomamente di legarsi a una delle 2 amanti

se simy non avesse deciso di mollare probabilmente avrebbe mollato la 2^ e "fatto il bravo" per un altro po'
per poi ricominciare daccapo


----------



## elena (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava.:up::up::up:


Grazie :thankyou:


----------



## elena (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> senz'altro
> 
> la puntualizzazione era sul fatto che SOLO simy ha avuto coraggio
> ...


ah...ora capisco molto meglio...
in un altro 3d (quello di MK "Alibi" mi pare) si diceva che gli uomini lasciano molto più difficilmente la via vecchia per la nuova
altrimenti detto
rischiano molto meno
altrimenti detto
si parano il culo molto di più

e forse (dico forse) è vero


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo lei
> non "anche" lei
> 
> se lei non si fosse tirata fuori
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sì Amo,
> io non avevo ben chiaro in effetti la storia di Simy, ma lei stessa ha puntualizzato
> beh lei c'è riuscita
> a tirarsene fuori e a lasciarlo andare
> ...


 io no....:voodoo::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> senz'altro
> 
> la puntualizzazione era sul fatto che SOLO simy ha avuto coraggio
> ...


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sì
> senz'altro
> 
> la puntualizzazione era sul fatto che SOLO simy ha avuto coraggio
> ...


A me piace tanto Simy.
L'albero ha dato questi frutti: Non mi voleva davvero bene.
Ok, levo le ancore.
Mai più si farà condizionare da chicchessia...
Anzi dice...per fortuna me ne sono accorta in tempo!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ah...ora capisco molto meglio...
> in un altro 3d (quello di MK "Alibi" mi pare) si diceva che gli uomini lasciano molto più difficilmente la via vecchia per la nuova
> altrimenti detto
> rischiano molto meno
> ...


Senti...
Dipende cosa offre la nuova in termine di certezze e sicurezze.


----------



## Examor74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che si rischi tanto è indubbio
> 
> ma ha ragione Doc
> 
> ...


Porca Putrella, 
è proprio quello che dico anch'io... come fai a competere con uno che vive solo il bello di una relazione? Mica paga il mutuo lui o controlla il conto in banca, mica tira tardi a pulire casa e a stirare... Lui tromba e basta,,,, anch'io se fossi capace moralmente farei l'amante... è come stare sempre in giostra... ma invece a me è capito di essere quello sotto che guarda con il naso in su... buon weekend


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Porca Putrella,
> è proprio quello che dico anch'io... come fai a competere con uno che vive solo il bello di una relazione? Mica paga il mutuo lui o controlla il conto in banca, mica tira tardi a pulire casa e a stirare... Lui tromba e basta,,,, anch'io se fossi capace moralmente farei l'amante... è come stare sempre in giostra... ma invece a me è capito di essere quello sotto che guarda con il naso in su... buon weekend


Ma secondo te...
Una donna saggia...non vede tutto questo?
Non è colpa tua se una come una falena si fa imbambolare da 4 chiacchere eh?
Una scaltra si dice...
Si si...il solito piacione...al limite ci faccio una cosettina...ma non rischio di mettermi nei guai con mio marito...
Vero lui tromba e basta.
Perchè?
Come dice la Matra: scopare è bello!.
Allora io dico...ma se si è trattato solo di 4 scopate in croce.
Perchè ci fanno crollare il mondo in testa?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Abituata? In generale?
> 
> Ciao Quin


sì, in generale

altrimenti magari tromberei in giro... ma non lo faccio...

(Ciao Doc, non do reputazione in giro e non riesco a risponderti... sorry...)


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Porca Putrella,
> è proprio quello che dico anch'io... come fai a competere con uno che vive solo il bello di una relazione? Mica paga il mutuo lui o controlla il conto in banca, mica tira tardi a pulire casa e a stirare... Lui tromba e basta,,,, anch'io se fossi capace moralmente farei l'amante... è come stare sempre in giostra... ma invece a me è capito di essere quello sotto che guarda con il naso in su... buon weekend


Continui però a metterla sul piano della competizione e del confronto.

E se fosse tua moglie che crede di "affermarsi" nuovamente in quella clandestinità? Un parallelismo dove tu, appunto, non sei previsto.

Come dice amoremio, ci si sente troppo in gamba. Un sentimento poco biasimabile, comprensibile secondo me, in fondo anche tu sei alla ricerca di maggior sicurezza.

Capisci però che quella ricerca può percorrere strade ben diverse, tu hai la tua.


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sì, in generale
> 
> altrimenti magari tromberei in giro... ma non lo faccio...
> 
> (Ciao Doc, non do reputazione in giro e non riesco a risponderti... sorry...)


Come sempre diretta...
Era quello che volevo sentirmi dire perchè cosi ho la conferma di comprenderti...un po'.

Che ci frega della reputazione....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Come sempre diretta...
> Era quello che volevo sentirmi dire perchè cosi ho la conferma di comprenderti...un po'.
> 
> Che ci frega della reputazione....


no, parlavo della  reputazione... del mio essere strana... vorrei risponderti... ma non posso approvarti perché ti ho già approvato tempo fa e siccome non approvo molto non posso approvarti di nuovo


----------



## dottor manhattan (10 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, parlavo della reputazione... del mio essere strana... vorrei risponderti... ma non posso approvarti perché ti ho già approvato tempo fa e siccome non approvo molto non posso approvarti di nuovo


Non preoccuparti, mi dai sempre delle buone sensazioni...


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, parlavo della reputazione... *del mio essere strana*... vorrei risponderti... ma non posso approvarti perché ti ho già approvato tempo fa e siccome non approvo molto non posso approvarti di nuovo


 ma tu non sei strana!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu non sei strana!



No? Lei è una lurida


----------



## Simy (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No? Lei è una lurida


 no! lei è baciona! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Dipende cosa offre la nuova in termine di certezze e sicurezze.


Ascolta Conte,
anch'io sono diffidente e ho paura, ma non per questo mi tiro indietro.
Dipende da cosa offre l'altro, ma anche da ciò che offri tu: ricordi la reciprocità?
Certezze e sicurezze non ce ne sono mai.

P.S. per lo stesso motivo di Quintina non riesco a dare reputazione al Conte...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Ascolta Conte,
> anch'io sono diffidente e ho paura, ma non per questo mi tiro indietro.
> Dipende da cosa offre l'altro, ma anche da ciò che offri tu: ricordi la reciprocità?
> Certezze e sicurezze non ce ne sono mai.
> ...


Certo mia cara...in due si fanno miracoli...
I guai cito un nome a caso...Elisa...capitano quando tu fai i passi e l'altro ti mette i pali fra le ruote...
Senti Elena io vengo da una durissima esperienza...
Esempio...Tu vieni da me perchè non sai camminare.
Cazzo all'inizio è durissima ma riesco a metterti in piedi.
Poi ti dico...ogni giorno una conquista...oggi un passo, domani due, domani tre...e un giorno scalerai le montagne.
Ma fatalità...tu inizi a dire...
Quando farà bel tempo cammineremo.
Quando non pioverà cammineremo.
Quando potrò
Quando...

E intanto così prendi tempo e mi tieni lì.
Dentro di me si fa strada una bruttissima sensazione...in realtà tu "non vuoi" camminare.
QUando questa sensazione si fa certezza: io faccio un'alzata di spalle e ti pianto lì.
E non voglio certo sentirmi dire...ma se tu qua, qui e quo.

Certo una parte di rischio c'è sempre.
Poi dipende dal carattere che hai no?
Se un uomo VUOLE, e vuole te...non ci saranno ne santi ne Madonne...
Farà sempre di tutto per correre da te...

Insomma certe cose vanno in una certa maniera o in un'altra.
Ci sono quelli che non se la sentono di lasciare la moglie, e quelli che lo fanno eccome lo fanno.

Per questo quelli che restano...insomma...devono pure ringraziare il cielo eh? Potevano anche scegliere....mi dispiace...ma io voglio lei...e me ne vado con lei. Sbagliato o giusto che sia.


----------



## elena (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo mia cara...in due si fanno miracoli...
> I guai cito un nome a caso...Elisa...capitano quando tu fai i passi e l'altro ti mette i pali fra le ruote...
> Senti Elena io vengo da una durissima esperienza...
> Esempio...Tu vieni da me perchè non sai camminare.
> ...


E se lui farà di tutto per correre da me, allora io farò di tutto per correre da lui. 
Stanne certo.

Conte, io penso che se noi non siamo soddisfatti della nostra vita, dobbiamo darci un'altra possibilità. Lo dobbiamo a noi stessi. 
Certe scelte sono faticose, impegnative e coraggiose. Ma certe volte non si può fare a meno di farle e, anche se oggi ci fanno star male e ci fanno paura, nel lungo periodo ci ripagheranno. 
A volte tali scelte sono solo delegate eh? 
Ma arriva sempre il momento di scegliere.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E se lui farà di tutto per correre da me, allora io farò di tutto per correre da lui.
> Stanne certo.
> 
> Conte, io penso che se noi non siamo soddisfatti della nostra vita, dobbiamo darci un'altra possibilità. Lo dobbiamo a noi stessi.
> ...


Certo quando si ha il termine di paragone no?
Il mito della caverna è sempre emblematico...no?


----------



## elena (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo quando si ha il termine di paragone no?
> Il mito della caverna è sempre emblematico...no?


:up: Decisamente sì!


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

Examor74 ha detto:


> Ciao, la mia storia è come quella di tanti.
> Nenache io avrei mai immaginato di scrivere in un forum del genere e che mai sarei stato tradito da mia moglie, ed invece eccomi qui.
> Brevemente la storia è questa:
> 4 mesi fa io e mia moglie scopriamo di non poter avere figli per caua mia e comincia un periodo di dottori, crisi, delusione.
> ...


 Ti posso dire solo una cosa dalla mia poca esperienza....
anche io ho scoperto chi era la persona con cui mia moglie mi ha tradito e non solo so chi è pur essendo uno di passaggio ma so di lui vita morte e miracoli. L'ho affroontato telefonicamente ovviamente spiattellandogli tutto in faccia del fatto che era sposato e che aveva tre figli e li la pena si è messo a piangere come un bambino. La ho capito due cose:
1) la porta si apre da dentro, non puoi dare la colpa ad uno quando ti accorgi che non è uno scassinatore!
2) uno che attaccato piange al primo schiaffo non si merita nulla, nemmeno la considerazione di un uomo ferito.
Sai quante volte ho composto il numero di casa per dire alla sua cara moglie che genere di marito è.... Bene non sono stato ad oggi capace di farlo magari a torto ma se penso al dolore che sto passando io forse è meglio che la signora del marinaio stia tranquilla così!!!!!soffrirà di meno.


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2011)

Ma come fanno i marinai a baciarsi tra di loro e a rimanere veri uomini però.


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Sai quante volte ho composto il numero di casa per dire alla sua cara moglie che genere di marito è.... Bene non sono stato ad oggi capace di farlo magari a torto ma se penso al dolore che sto passando io forse è meglio che la signora del marinaio stia tranquilla così!!!!!soffrirà di meno.


Fallo, ti sentirai bene...libererai la moglie di lui da un fallito di merda che piange come un pupetto facendo finta prima di essere un gran uomo, fallo, ti sentirai libero e dopo potrai pensare a risolvere con tua moglie...ma alla meglio per te, non per lei. Fallo e finalmente ti sentirai libero, non è cosa da poco.


----------

